# NFL 2014



## Road Guy (May 8, 2014)

Alright Houston's on the clock! Who are they going to pick?


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (May 8, 2014)

JaMarcus Russel


----------



## NJmike PE (May 8, 2014)

derek carr (david carr 2.0)


----------



## BosStr27 (May 8, 2014)

Sounds like it'll be Clowney or Mack. My guess is Clowney.


----------



## Road Guy (May 8, 2014)

Thats the first time I can remember the falcons drafting an o lineman in my life as their first pic... I'm sure it's happened but I just can't recall it......


----------



## pdelass (May 9, 2014)

How about the Cowboys actually making a good pick and not taking Johnny Football?? Is this real life?

Watch us take a QB in the second round...


----------



## knight1fox3 (May 9, 2014)

I'm pretty happy with the Pack's safety pick-up, Ha Ha. But that name is going to get old I imagine when the season starts.

"He got an interception! HA HA!!!" LOL


----------



## Wolverine (May 9, 2014)

This is the first NFL draft I have ever watched with any enthusiasm. Little Dave from the neighborhood is looking to get picked, probably second round.

Of course, "Little Dave" from the neighborhood is now a 6'-5", 313 pound, All-American lineman for Stanford.

And he was never "little". I think he came out of the womb 72 inches, 200 pounds. But a great kid, good family, and it's cool to see someone you know be in line for such great success!


----------



## NJmike PE (May 10, 2014)

Michael Sam is a Ram


----------



## Road Guy (May 11, 2014)

I guess richi incognito isn't on the rams?


----------



## NJmike PE (May 11, 2014)

NJmike PE said:


> Michael Sam is a Ram


:ghey:


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (May 11, 2014)

^^^ He used to be...


----------



## NJmike PE (May 11, 2014)

Does he even have a team at this point? Is he still technically a dolphin?


----------



## Road Guy (May 11, 2014)

He's a free agent but if ray Lewis and mike Vick can find jobs I am sure he will too...


----------



## Dark Knight (May 11, 2014)

Road Guy said:


> He's a free agent but if ray Lewis and mike Vick can find jobs I am sure he will too...




As long he does not say GOD BLESS YOU, he will be OK.


----------



## Supe (May 12, 2014)

Manzell = Clausen 2.0


----------



## Road Guy (May 12, 2014)

I never followed them this past couple of years but this kid seems like a gigantic douchebag......(no offense to douchebags).....


----------



## NJmike PE (May 12, 2014)

Road Guy said:


> I never followed them this past couple of years but this kid seems like a gigantic douchebag......(no offense to douchebags).....


yeah, I was thrilled to see him sit there and wait. And then disgusted with this show me the money shit when he walked on stage. Hopefully somebody hits him hard and he just goes away


----------



## Road Guy (May 12, 2014)

Texas never should have been allowed in the SEC!  This kind of no class should be reserved for Miami and FSU.... 

And how many QB's has Cleveland taken number 1 that either were buns it got killed?(figuratively)


----------



## NJmike PE (May 12, 2014)

funny stat that I saw over the weekend. Each of the last three QB's selected by CLE in the first round were taken with the 22 pick. Brady Quinn, Brandon Weedon and now this douche


----------



## Porter_ (May 12, 2014)

Manziel didn't look very happy when Jacksonville took Bortles. I haven't watched Manziel play (aside from highlihgts), but he's got so much hype behind him that i'll tune into the first Browns game this season. he's got a great chance of starting there.


----------



## roadwreck (May 12, 2014)

Road Guy said:


> *Texas* never should have been allowed in the SEC!




*Texas* wasn't admitted into the SEC, *Texas A&amp;M* was.


----------



## Road Guy (May 12, 2014)

Praise The Lord!

(Been busy last two years- it's hard to keep it all together)

Agnes Scott is still going to ACC?


----------



## roadwreck (May 12, 2014)

Road Guy said:


> Agnes Scott is still going to ACC?




Couldn't be any worse then Duke, right? :dunno:


----------



## wilheldp_PE (May 12, 2014)

NJmike PE said:


> Road Guy said:
> 
> 
> > I never followed them this past couple of years but this kid seems like a gigantic douchebag......(no offense to douchebags).....
> ...


I think the first D-line he runs into is going to show Mr. Manzeil how they earn their money. He should get out of the hospital within a month.


----------



## envirotex (May 12, 2014)

Road Guy said:


> Texas never should have been allowed in the SEC!  This kind of no class should be reserved for Miami and FSU.... And how many QB's has Cleveland taken number 1 that either were buns it got killed?(figuratively)


Hey! The Aggies should have never been allowed in the SEC. In fact, the Longhorns were so disgusted, they decided not to participate in this year's draft.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jun 4, 2014)

Not sure how I feel about this: http://www.cnn.com/2014/06/02/us/dan-marino-concussion-lawsuit/

While I'm sympathetic to the cause, you really have to know what you're signing up for, right? I mean it's one of those jobs where, ya you're probably going to get hurt out there. But here's XX million dollars. Kind of [email protected] if you do, [email protected] if you don't.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Jun 4, 2014)

I would suspect that pretty soon all players in the league will be signing an indemnity clause against the NFL, teams, doctors, etc. for the right to play and practice.


----------



## engineergurl (Jun 4, 2014)

knight1fox3 said:


> Not sure how I feel about this: http://www.cnn.com/2014/06/02/us/dan-marino-concussion-lawsuit/
> 
> While I'm sympathetic to the cause, you really have to know what you're signing up for, right? I mean it's one of those jobs where, ya you're probably going to get hurt out there. But here's XX million dollars. Kind of [email protected] if you do, [email protected] if you don't.






... I know a lot more people who risk(ed) a bit more and never see the same kind of money in their lifetime...


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jun 4, 2014)

The issue with concussion awareness is not at the pro level or even really at the college level, it's the kids in pee-wee, junior high, and high school who look to the pros and college level for guidance. There they will see poor technique (hits instead of tackles), inadequate equipment (especially for developing heads/brains), and players "walking it off" and "toughing it out" when they are clearly injured. Combine all of this with typically underfunded programs (poorly trained coaches, non-existent medical staff, inadequate equipment, etc) and you're setting these kids up for disaster before they even have the chance of making the big money.

There's a reason most NFL "stars" don't let their kids play...


----------



## Road Guy (Jun 4, 2014)

I can still hear my coaches voice yelling "sacrifice your body for the ball"


----------



## engineergurl (Jun 4, 2014)

Dexman PE said:


> The issue with concussion awareness is not at the pro level or even really at the college level, it's the kids in pee-wee, junior high, and high school who look to the pros and college level for guidance. There they will see poor technique (hits instead of tackles), inadequate equipment (especially for developing heads/brains), and players "walking it off" and "toughing it out" when they are clearly injured. Combine all of this with typically underfunded programs (poorly trained coaches, non-existent medical staff, inadequate equipment, etc) and you're setting these kids up for disaster before they even have the chance of making the big money.
> 
> There's a reason most NFL "stars" don't let their kids play...




that's not just with football and concussions though... I remember having plenty of "sprains" and being taped by the trainer to return to games and meets, only to have ER docs say it was breaks and tears


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jun 4, 2014)

engineergurl said:


> Dexman PE said:
> 
> 
> > The issue with concussion awareness is not at the pro level or even really at the college level, it's the kids in pee-wee, junior high, and high school who look to the pros and college level for guidance. There they will see poor technique (hits instead of tackles), inadequate equipment (especially for developing heads/brains), and players "walking it off" and "toughing it out" when they are clearly injured. Combine all of this with typically underfunded programs (poorly trained coaches, non-existent medical staff, inadequate equipment, etc) and you're setting these kids up for disaster before they even have the chance of making the big money.
> ...


Agreed. I remember reading an article on ESPN about how many "Tommy John" surgeries they do now for MLB Pitchers. In college and the pros, these guys normally get a full week off after throwing only 80-100 pitches, but they only get this relief after throwing day-after-day-after-day as kids. By the time they get to the pros, the arms of most of these pitchers are on the verge of failure because of over-use and neglected medical treatment as kids.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jun 4, 2014)

engineergurl said:


> knight1fox3 said:
> 
> 
> > Not sure how I feel about this: http://www.cnn.com/2014/06/02/us/dan-marino-concussion-lawsuit/
> ...


QFT!


----------



## mudpuppy (Jun 4, 2014)

No to mention those people do things a whole lot more important than throwing a ball around on TV.


----------



## Road Guy (Jun 4, 2014)

And they also dish out the same type of peer pressure.... Go on sick call more than once? You better be bleeding.....


----------



## engineergurl (Jun 5, 2014)

Road Guy said:


> And they also dish out the same type of peer pressure.... Go on sick call more than once? You better be bleeding.....




what is this sick call you speak of?


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jun 19, 2014)

LOL....

http://www.ijreview.com/2014/06/148464-twitter-new-redskins-name/



> After the Washington Redskins’ trademarks were cancelled by the Obama administration without due respect for the team’s intellectual property, #NewRedskinsName became the top-trending hashtag on Twitter. If it’s anything Twitter is good for, it’s heaping mockery on the absurd.



And will the KC Chiefs be next in line for a name change?


----------



## Road Guy (Jun 19, 2014)

Or the Indians,Braves,etc...

Maybe those teams are not seen as derogatory though...

I Prayed to the old gods last night that Dan Snyder change his team to the Washington Whites....


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jun 19, 2014)

^^^ For those teams the issue isn't the name, but their mascots have been under scrutiny for a while now.


----------



## Road Guy (Jun 19, 2014)

This should be fun to watch a billionaire be told what to do.......

and I think by and large most people don't think this is a problem....


----------



## DVINNY (Jun 23, 2014)

FLBuff PE said:


> I would suspect that pretty soon all players in the league will be signing an indemnity clause against the NFL, teams, doctors, etc. for the right to play and practice.




They should have been doing so for a long time now. I will take $30Million to get in the ring with Tyson, knowing I'll probably talk funny for the rest of my life, but I will still willingly do it. I SHOULD NOT be allowed to come back after spending all my money and try to sue for more. I know the dangers



Dexman PE said:


> The issue with concussion awareness is not at the pro level or even really at the college level, it's the kids in pee-wee, junior high, and high school who look to the pros and college level for guidance. There they will see poor technique (hits instead of tackles), inadequate equipment (especially for developing heads/brains), and players "walking it off" and "toughing it out" when they are clearly injured. Combine all of this with typically underfunded programs (poorly trained coaches, non-existent medical staff, inadequate equipment, etc) and you're setting these kids up for disaster before they even have the chance of making the big money.
> 
> There's a reason most NFL "stars" don't let their kids play...




As President of our local Youth Football Organization, I'd say we are more prepared than you'd think. We have medical professionals, each team has a Dr. and/or certified EMT, ALL of our staff is first aid trained. We all attend concussion awareness/recognition seminars, and have top of the line equipment. I just received quotes for the helmet impact monitoring system that records intensity of impact FOR OUR PEE WEE AND MIDGETS. Although I don't think it's developed enough to be a proven safeguard so I'm not on board with it yet.

But with that being said, the sport has it's possibilities of danger (as does ALL sports) and if a player and/or parent aren't comfortable with that, then they need to play soccer. We don't want the player who is too timid or the parent who is too worried/protective. The kid who is afraid to get injured always seems to be the one who does.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jul 9, 2014)

*Wisconsin Attitude*

One day, a very gentle and elderly Wisconsin
lady was driving across the high bridge in Green Bay.

As she neared the top of the bridge, she
noticed a young man ready to jump.

She stopped her car, rolled down the window
and said, "Please don't jump! Think of your dear
mother and father."

He replied, "My mom is dead; Don’t know

who my dad was……. I'm going to jump."
She said, "Well, think of your sweet wife and
precious children."
He replied, "I'm not married, and I don't have any
kids."

She said, "Well, then you just remember Vince
Lombardi, the Green Bay Packers and the Wisconsin
Badgers.
He replied, ''Why ? I am a Chicago Bear and
Fighting Illini fan. "

She replied, ‘’Well, bless your heart! - You
just go ahead and jump you little Bastard... You're
holding up traffic !”


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 19, 2014)

this thread has been quiet?

Good to see Johnny Football getting off to a good start!

My only real am sports radio option is the espn mike and mike show, jesus Christ they are terrible...


----------



## knight1fox3 (Aug 19, 2014)

Yes good to see that football is gearing up again. Always get pumped for the season start.

I'm probably going to create both a pick 'em league and a survivor league if anyone is interested. Probably just for bragging rights but I suppose those interested could do like a $5 or $10 buy-in or whatever.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Aug 19, 2014)

I'd be interested in either league.


----------



## Supe (Aug 19, 2014)

This just in - Geno Smith is f*cking terrible.


----------



## Supe (Aug 20, 2014)

Road Guy said:


> this thread has been quiet?
> 
> Good to see Johnny Football getting off to a good start!
> 
> My only real am sports radio option is the espn mike and mike show, jesus Christ they are terrible...






Just heard the quote last night that prompted Manschmell to flip off the Washington bench. "You're not in college anymore, and these people are faster than you are."

I love it. I also love the fact that now that he's playing, they are actually comparing his actual abilities to other NFL quarterbacks. They noted that he's smaller and slower than RG3, and that even RG3 can't run like he thought he was going to be able to. They then rambled off a slew of other quarterbacks that were comparable in speed, but were bigger and stronger than him, and none of them were particularly successful runners in the NFL.

I'm hoping that after the first few games of the season, he either fades into oblivion as a Brady Quinn-esque backup, or gets put in for the hell of it (since they're the Browns), and is demolished by the D line in front of him.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Aug 20, 2014)

It was announced this morning that he will be the back-up once the season starts. That makes me happy.


----------



## Supe (Aug 20, 2014)

With any luck, bumped to third string courtesy of Shaw...


----------



## snickerd3 (Aug 20, 2014)

go bears...call me when the season starts. People put way too much thought into preseason games


----------



## NJmike PE (Aug 21, 2014)




----------



## Road Guy (Aug 25, 2014)

Sam Bradford likely done 2nd season ending knee injury....

Im not following the pre-season that close but it seems like there are a lot of injuries? just hearing snippets on the news..


----------



## knight1fox3 (Aug 25, 2014)

Pack lost their starting nose tackle Raji. Other than that I thought they looked really good. Lacy is a machine...


----------



## NJmike PE (Aug 25, 2014)

knight1fox3 said:


> Pack *are* a *ass sucking* machine...


fixt


----------



## knight1fox3 (Aug 25, 2014)

Perhaps today is a good day for the ban hammer...

I forget which team you even support.


----------



## snickerd3 (Aug 25, 2014)

Road Guy said:


> Sam Bradford likely done 2nd season ending knee injury....
> 
> Im not following the pre-season that close but it seems like there are a lot of injuries? just hearing snippets on the news..


yeah when i heard that this morning I said the same thing...he's done or at the very least his salary will be dropping in the future.

I remember hearing about lots of injuries too. Maybe the guys are hurting themselves more trying to play in accordance with the stupid new rules that are suppose to prevent injuries.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Aug 25, 2014)

knight1fox3 said:


> Pack lost their starting nose tackle Raji. Other than that I thought they looked really good. Lacy is a machine...


Raji is a Nose Tackle, not a Center. Completely wrong side of the ball.


----------



## NJmike PE (Aug 25, 2014)

knight1fox3 said:


> Perhaps today is a good day for the ban hammer...
> 
> I forget which team you even support.


The team that knocked from the playoffs enroute to not one but two superbowl runs.











maybe these will help refresh the memory...


----------



## knight1fox3 (Aug 25, 2014)

And how are they doing now? LOL &lt;smh&gt;



Dexman PE said:


> knight1fox3 said:
> 
> 
> > Pack lost their starting nose tackle Raji. Other than that I thought they looked really good. Lacy is a machine...
> ...


Isn't that what I said? :huh:


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 25, 2014)

is vick playing for the Giants or the Jets this season?


----------



## NJmike PE (Aug 25, 2014)

knight1fox3 said:


> 1. And how are they doing now? LOL &lt;smh&gt;
> 
> 2. Isn't that what I said? :huh:


1. last I checked 4-0

2. :facepalm:



Road Guy said:


> is vick playing for the Giants or the Jets this season?


browns should have signed him. could have play for the dogpound


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 25, 2014)

I guess his thyme is over


----------



## knight1fox3 (Aug 25, 2014)

NJmike PE said:


> knight1fox3 said:
> 
> 
> > 1. And how are they doing now? LOL &lt;smh&gt;
> ...


2013 Giants, 7-9 = Fail


----------



## NJmike PE (Aug 25, 2014)




----------



## Road Guy (Aug 25, 2014)

I suggest a wager!


----------



## Dark Knight (Aug 25, 2014)

knight1fox3 said:


> Perhaps today is a good day for the ban hammer...
> 
> I forget which team you even support.


The Giants or the Jets!!!!!!! :Locolaugh: :Locolaugh: :Locolaugh:


----------



## knight1fox3 (Aug 25, 2014)

LOL, and here's a brief view of the Giants' performance:






HULK SMASH!!!!


----------



## NJmike PE (Aug 25, 2014)




----------



## knight1fox3 (Aug 25, 2014)

Giants #18 in the power rankings. LOL.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Aug 25, 2014)

knight1fox3 said:


> Giants #18 in the power rankings. LOL.


Rodgers looks perplexed. Like someone took his penis and he's trying to explain it to the police...


----------



## NJmike PE (Aug 25, 2014)

First, power rankings mean shit, esp in the preseason. over the last 10 seasons, I believe about half of the super bowl champions were a function of a WC team getting hot at the end of the season.

Second, Eli 2, whining rodgers 1.

Third, this:


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Aug 25, 2014)

And then NJ saying the NYG are currently 4-0 then turn around and say preseason is worthless. :facepalm:


----------



## NJmike PE (Aug 25, 2014)

Dexman PE said:


> And then NJ saying the NYG are currently 4-0 then turn around and say preseason is worthless. :facepalm:


I was merely answering his question at the time. I wholeheartedly don't think that the preseason is worth anything


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Aug 25, 2014)

NJmike PE said:


> Dexman PE said:
> 
> 
> > And then NJ saying the NYG are currently 4-0 then turn around and say preseason is worthless. :facepalm:
> ...


Banned for contradicting his own argument.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Aug 25, 2014)

Dexman PE said:


> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> > Dexman PE said:
> ...


lusone: And now you owe us 20 laps around the bar rook.


----------



## engineergurl (Aug 25, 2014)

knight1fox3 said:


> Dexman PE said:
> 
> 
> > NJmike PE said:
> ...




better luck in the syrup chugging contest?


----------



## NJmike PE (Aug 25, 2014)

Dexman PE said:


> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> > Dexman PE said:
> ...


I'm fairly confident that I did not contradict myself. I was asked how they were doing to which I provided an accurate answer


----------



## Dark Knight (Aug 25, 2014)

T H Y M E will tell


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 25, 2014)

So even the Broncos kicker is on the Juice what's this world coming to when even the kickers have to take Juice


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 25, 2014)

My bad, I heard the story wrong he's a victim I mean an alcoholic


----------



## knight1fox3 (Aug 27, 2014)

I have a Pick 'em league started if anyone is interested. PM me and I can send you the info. It will depend on how many join up but right now I have the fee set at $5. If all my current invitees join, there will be 12 players.


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 27, 2014)

I'm doing one at work (my first) its already gotten a little annoying with the 25 emails sent out a day.. we just did draft last night. Im trying to be "sociable" at work... so I am going to stick with just one this year..

I got Aaron Rodgers and the Broncos defense


----------



## NJmike PE (Aug 27, 2014)

Road Guy said:


> I got Aaron Rodgers




:rotflmao:


----------



## DVINNY (Aug 27, 2014)

Supe said:


> This just in - Geno Smith is f*cking terrible.






Nope. That is NOT just in. I've said it for a long time now. He was our QB, and always overated. :wv:


----------



## Supe (Aug 27, 2014)

DVINNY said:


> Supe said:
> 
> 
> > This just in - Geno Smith is f*cking terrible.
> ...




If you go back through EB threads of old, I badmouthed him repeatedly back at WV when he was a "Heisman front-runner". It stood true even back then, as he was trashed the minute they played anyone with defense.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Aug 27, 2014)

Road Guy said:


> I'm doing one at work (my first) its already gotten a little annoying with the 25 emails sent out a day.. we just did draft last night. Im trying to be "sociable" at work... so I am going to stick with just one this year..
> 
> I got Aaron Rodgers and the Broncos defense


Solid QB choice. Can't speak for the defense though.

And the league I have set up is just a pick 'em league. You just pick which teams will win each week and assign confidence points to them accordingly. No drafting or worrying about players and such. I actually don't have time for draft leagues anymore. Pick 'ems are still fun and require minimal effort.


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 2, 2014)

So I've seen no real "national" outcry about Michal Sam getting cut from the St. Luis Rams, but that didn't stop Colin Cowherd to talking about it for his entire show today...


----------



## NJmike PE (Sep 2, 2014)

I hate CC. he's a pompous prick and his voice gives me a headache.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Sep 2, 2014)

Road Guy said:


> So I've seen no real "national" outcry about Michal Sam getting cut from the St. Luis Rams, but that didn't stop Colin Cowherd to talking about it for his entire show today...


Sam will be signed by the Cowboys.

http://blogs.denverpost.com/broncos/2014/09/02/report-cowboys-sign-michael-sam-pending-physical/29174/


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 2, 2014)

now news reporting he is going to Cowgirls....

and yes I always refer to them as the Cowgirls.. look it up!!!!

I just found it odd to see a lot of pre-emptive sports talk show defending the NFL when I hadn't seen anyone in the media claiming that the Rams were homophobes...


----------



## knight1fox3 (Sep 2, 2014)

Looking forward to Thursday's season opener game! Glad football is finally back.


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 2, 2014)

Ditto! -

Unless your Wes Welker! Wasn't dude injured anyway?


----------



## Dark Knight (Sep 2, 2014)

knight1fox3 said:


> Looking forward to Thursday's season opener game! Glad football is finally back.




Who is playing?


----------



## Dark Knight (Sep 2, 2014)

Road Guy said:


> Ditto! -
> 
> Unless your Wes Welker! Wasn't dude injured anyway?


VT would have been disappointed.


----------



## Porter_ (Sep 2, 2014)

Dark Knight said:


> knight1fox3 said:
> 
> 
> > Looking forward to Thursday's season opener game! Glad football is finally back.
> ...


Green Bay at Seattle

GO HAWKS!


----------



## Supe (Sep 3, 2014)

Road Guy said:


> Ditto! -
> 
> Unless your Wes Welker! Wasn't dude injured anyway?


He's got about a gazillion concussions, including a fresh one.


----------



## matt267 PE (Sep 3, 2014)

Supe said:


> Road Guy said:
> 
> 
> > Ditto! -
> ...


That's alright, he'll be sitting out the next few games anyway.


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 5, 2014)

Damn it was sad to watch the Seahawks defense looks so strong last night


----------



## kevo_55 (Sep 5, 2014)

^^ Or GB's offense never showed up.


----------



## snickerd3 (Sep 5, 2014)

doesn't matter what the reason was, GB lost so it was a good day!


----------



## Supe (Sep 5, 2014)

Well, they had a great, uh, first quarter?


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 5, 2014)

Rogers look frustrated like when Tom Brady is getting his ass kicked


----------



## snickerd3 (Sep 5, 2014)

no discount double check action


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 5, 2014)




----------



## mudpuppy (Sep 5, 2014)

snickerd3 said:


> doesn't matter what the reason was, GB lost so it was a good day!




Absolutely. I literally laughed out loud when I heard the score this morning.


----------



## Porter_ (Sep 5, 2014)

was a good game. excited to see how the hawks will utilize percy harvin this season. earl thomas will find his rythym as punt returner (i.e. he'll learn what a fair catch is) but i'd also be fine if they pull him from that position and just let him do what he does best.


----------



## Dark Knight (Sep 5, 2014)

As a football fan without any attachments with teams, Seattle looked unbeatable. A healthy Harvin will make things hard for DC all over the league. The guy can run and receive the ball, lethal weapon. I am more impressed with Russel Wilson every time I see him playing. Does not look like he is starting a career but more like a seasoned veteran. Lynch is truly a beast. Rodgers did not challenge Sherman. Nothing else needs to be said.

It was sad to see GB's offense struggling but that is a credit to the Seahawks' defense. The Packers should put this game behind an move forward thinking that was the toughest defense they will face the whole regular season. It should be easier from now on...*should be*.


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 5, 2014)

GB is hosed since I have Aaron Rodgers on my fantasy team. sorry GB fans I am bad luck!


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Sep 5, 2014)




----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Sep 5, 2014)

Green Bay isn't the team it was only a few years ago. Rodgers is still good, but his running back is average, O-line is weak, their WR's are inconsistent, and their defense really isn't that good. They struggled tackling, and it was obvious they really miss Raji in the center of their D-line.


----------



## matt267 PE (Sep 7, 2014)

When does Dallas cowboy up and start playing football?


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 7, 2014)

Fuck the Saints! !!!!


----------



## NJmike PE (Sep 7, 2014)




----------



## matt267 PE (Sep 7, 2014)

Good thing I'm not a Cowboys fan


----------



## NJmike PE (Sep 7, 2014)




----------



## NJmike PE (Sep 7, 2014)




----------



## Supe (Sep 8, 2014)

matt267 said:


> Good thing I'm not a Cowboys fan




Leave it to Romo to be meme-worthy after week 1.


----------



## matt267 PE (Sep 8, 2014)

wow


----------



## Dark Knight (Sep 8, 2014)

matt267 said:


> wow




A whole section of an Applebees I was having lunch with the family cheered and applauded that. As a society we are at the same level, or maybe lower, than the Roman society when that empire fell.


----------



## Supe (Sep 8, 2014)

More importantly, they called it and marched them back 15 yards.

Really wish the Browns had won that game. They gave it a hell of a run.


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 8, 2014)

Too bad that wasn't Johnny football.,, getting stomped on


----------



## NJmike PE (Sep 8, 2014)




----------



## snickerd3 (Sep 8, 2014)

so he was suffering from Cutler Syndrome...interception after interception after interception. luckily Jay didn't have that major of a case of Cutler syndrome yesterday. It was more of his teammates suffering from performance anxiety since they didn't really play in preseason.


----------



## NJmike PE (Sep 8, 2014)

snickerd3 said:


> so he was suffering from Cutler Syndrome...interception after interception after interception. luckily Jay didn't have that major of a case of Cutler syndrome yesterday. It was more of his teammates suffering from performance anxiety since they didn't really play in preseason.


yeah, I was surprised to see that Chicago lost to Buffalo yesterday.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Sep 8, 2014)

LOL @ Chicago losing to da Bills. &lt;smh&gt;

LOL even more that the Patriots lost to Miami. VT would be uttering a number of expletives after the game I imagine.

Friggin' Atlanta screwed up my pick 'em score too. LOL

Either way, it was GREAT to have football on Sunday again.


----------



## snickerd3 (Sep 8, 2014)

yeah but at least it was by just 3 points...


----------



## matt267 PE (Sep 8, 2014)

I'm happy that I missed the patriots game.


----------



## NJmike PE (Sep 8, 2014)

knight1fox3 said:


> LOL @ Chicago losing to da Bears. &lt;smh&gt;
> 
> *LOL even more that the Patriots lost to Miami. VT would be uttering a number of expletives after the game I imagine.*
> 
> ...


Yes. Yes he would have.


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 8, 2014)

I didn't even know the Falcons were on TV out here until half time, I am so used to them only showing (aside from Denver) Kansas City/Arizona/Green Bay/ that I didn't even look and about fell out of my chair when I flipped around and saw they were on..


----------



## engineergurl (Sep 8, 2014)

knight1fox3 said:


> LOL @ Chicago losing to da Bears. &lt;smh&gt;






Ummmm... ???


----------



## NJmike PE (Sep 8, 2014)

engineergurl said:


> knight1fox3 said:
> 
> 
> > LOL @ Chicago losing to da Bears. &lt;smh&gt;
> ...


I was gonna let it go, let it go, Wait... Damn song


----------



## matt267 PE (Sep 8, 2014)

^ I'm going to Frozen On Ice this weekend. Mike, do you want to come along?


----------



## NJmike PE (Sep 8, 2014)

matt267 said:


> ^ I'm going to Frozen On Ice this weekend. Mike, do you want to come along?


really quick to not highjack this thread on this topic, but I looked online at the ticket prices and was like NFW. I will just have to be a disappointment to my daughter yet again. I'm sure she'll get used to it though


----------



## matt267 PE (Sep 8, 2014)

I'm going on Saturday as to not miss any football on Sunday. Maybe the Vikings will let the Pats win.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Sep 8, 2014)

engineergurl said:


> knight1fox3 said:
> 
> 
> > LOL @ Chicago losing to da Bears. &lt;smh&gt;
> ...


Ya I meant Bills. LOL. "_Who'd win in a fight, Ditka or a hurricane named Ditka?"_

I also found this pretty funny:

https://vine.co/v/Oz77VZHxxTM


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Sep 8, 2014)

A few thoughts on the weekend:

Fuck the Bears. In my $25 survivor pool I picked them. Good thing the winner doesn't get over $2k. Oh wait...

Glad the Falcons won. It was a good game, unfortunately I missed OT because I had to mow the yard.

Broncos should not be happy about that win at all. If they play like that in 2 weeks they will get destroyed by Seattle....again.

I am VERY happy that every team in the AFC East won EXCEPT for New England (sorry VTE).

Cowboys looked like an absolute joke.


----------



## NJmike PE (Sep 8, 2014)

So I just saw that the Ravens have terminated Ray Rice's contract as a result of the leaked TMZ video.


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 8, 2014)

I stepped out to pee during our office draft and got rice by autodraft.... I'm glad I will be able to drop him!


----------



## knight1fox3 (Sep 8, 2014)

NJmike PE said:


> So I just saw that the Ravens have terminated Ray Rice's contract as a result of the leaked TMZ video.


So what's the short version of the story on this (haven't looked it up)?


----------



## Ble_PE (Sep 8, 2014)

The guy should be in jail. Can't believe she married him not long after this.


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 8, 2014)

how else would she get her "guaranteed contract money"?


----------



## engineergurl (Sep 8, 2014)

I seriously just heard a conversation being held outside my office door about this. They said it was unfair because he had already been punished when the incident first happened and the NFL/team shouldn't be allowed to go back and punish him again. seriously.


----------



## snickerd3 (Sep 8, 2014)

craziness. Not exactly sure how the full video was never leaked the first time. she married him anyways so she is just as crazy as the situation.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Sep 8, 2014)

It's been proven countless times, wives of prominent NFL players are gold diggers. If she didn't marry him, no way she would get to his money, and there is a line out the door and down the block of women would would take her place. I can almost guarantee he will be divorced within a year. Sooner if he is perma-banned...


----------



## knight1fox3 (Sep 8, 2014)

On an unrelated note, watching NFL without cable is proving to be easier this season. The NFL seems to be loosening their iron clad grip a bit. Thurs. games are now shown on local broadcast CBS (which is more of CBS' doing than the NFL, but w/e), Sun. games are local broadcast as always, and with a slight upgrade to our Verizon plan, I can watch live games from my phone for any of the football days (solves the MNF issue). When at home I can tether to the big screen. We'll see how reliable that is as the season progresses.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Sep 8, 2014)

Unless the Broncos are playing, I really don't care about Thursday or Monday games. Everything else is broadcast locally.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Sep 8, 2014)

I don't actually care about the game itself (unless it's GB), but I enjoy having it on as opposed to some reality singing, cooking, weight-loss TV show or the like. Or some type of criminal/detective type show. LOL


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Sep 8, 2014)

knight1fox3 said:


> I don't actually care about the game itself (unless it's GB), but I enjoy having it on as opposed to some reality singing, cooking, weight-loss TV show or the like. Or some type of criminal/detective type show. LOL


You're implying my TV is on in the first place...


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 8, 2014)




----------



## NJmike PE (Sep 8, 2014)

Yeah, so the Giants offensive line blows.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Sep 8, 2014)

NJmike PE said:


> Yeah, so the Giants offensive line blows.


LOL, more than just O-line. That was a rough game. Almost felt bad for Eli......almost.


----------



## NJmike PE (Sep 8, 2014)

O line blows. Eli's got no time. Gonna be a long year


----------



## Dark Knight (Sep 8, 2014)

NJmike PE said:


> O line blows. Eli's got no time. Gonna be a long year


Again???

Sorry NJ. Not to pour salt on the wounds but it was as bad as the beating GB took the other night.


----------



## NJmike PE (Sep 8, 2014)

Dark Knight said:


> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> > O line blows. Eli's got no time. Gonna be a long year
> ...


IMO this was worse


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 8, 2014)

It was worse for me cause I have discount double sack on my fantasy team ad the guy I played this week had Mathew stafford..,, SEC wins again :-(


----------



## knight1fox3 (Sep 8, 2014)

Road Guy said:


> It was worse for me cause I have discount double sack on my fantasy team ad the guy I played this week had Mathew stafford..,, SEC wins again :-(


If his line can protect him the "real" 12th man will do good for you this year.


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 9, 2014)

When if's and buts are candy and nuts we'll all have a merry Christmas!

He was good for 8 points


----------



## knight1fox3 (Sep 9, 2014)

Road Guy said:


> When if's and buts are candy and nuts we'll all have a merry Christmas!
> 
> He was good for 8 points


Look to triple that number against the Jets. Good things to those who wait.

Hey Dex, how about those Giants? LOL


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Sep 9, 2014)

I wasn't sure which version of the Lions or the Giants were going to show up.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Sep 9, 2014)

*Janay Rice defends the 'man money I love'*



> "I woke up this morning feeling like I had a horrible nightmare, feeling like I'm mourning the death of my closest friend," Janay Rice wrote. "But to have to accept the fact that it's reality is a nightmare in itself. No one knows the pain that the media &amp; unwanted options from the public has caused my family. To make us relive a moment in our lives that we regret every day is a horrible thing. To take something away from the man I love that he has worked his ass off for all his life just to gain ratings is horrific.
> "THIS IS OUR LIFE! What don't you all get. If your intentions were to hurt us, embarrass us, make us feel alone, take all happiness away, you've succeeded on so many levels. Just know we will continue to grow &amp; show the world what real love is! Ravensnation we love you!"


http://www.foxsports.com/nfl/story/ray-rice-janay-rice-posts-response-to-husband-s-release-suspension-on-instagram-090914

I went ahead and fixed the headline...


----------



## Supe (Sep 9, 2014)

knight1fox3 said:


> Road Guy said:
> 
> 
> > When if's and buts are candy and nuts we'll all have a merry Christmas!
> ...


Don't go tripling anything against the Jets, now. Not unless its turnovers or incomplete passes, anyways.


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 9, 2014)

statement from Rice's wife...

I read this as " Damn I wont be a mega millionaire much longer"

_"I woke up this morning feeling like I had a horrible nightmare, feeling like I'm mourning the death of my closest friend. But to have to accept the fact that it's reality is a nightmare in itself. No one knows the pain that the media &amp; unwanted options from the public has caused my family. To make us relive a moment in our lives that we regret every day is a horrible thing. To take something away from the man I love that he has worked his ass of for all his life just to gain ratings is horrific. THIS IS OUR LIFE! What don't you all get. If your intentions were to hurt us, embarrass us, make us feel alone, take all happiness away, you've succeeded on so many levels. Just know we will continue to grow &amp; show the world what real love is! Ravensnation we love you!"_


----------



## NJmike PE (Sep 9, 2014)




----------



## Road Guy (Sep 9, 2014)




----------



## NJmike PE (Sep 10, 2014)




----------



## Road Guy (Sep 10, 2014)

well tony romo didn't beat his wife, but jerry jones was accused of sexual assault from a stripper.. (not sure if that will help the cowgirls or not though) ?


----------



## FLBuff PE (Sep 10, 2014)

Only if he steps down as GM and president of football ops.


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 11, 2014)

Didn't Thursday night games used to only be on the nfl network? Am I smoking crack or is that the way it used to be? I want to say I used to not be able to see Thursday night games cause I never had NFL Network...


----------



## NJmike PE (Sep 11, 2014)

You are correct but cbs picked the Thursday games


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 11, 2014)

Cool beans.... And the few nfl network games I watched were just terrible- it was like watching a rerun of a 80's game...


----------



## NJmike PE (Sep 11, 2014)

I agree. The commentators sucked the big one. I'd much rather hear simms ramble on


----------



## roadwreck (Sep 11, 2014)

Didn't they simulcast the first few Thursday night games last year too? The game tonight is on both CBS and the NFL network, I wouldn't be surprised if they do this for a week or two just to get people hooked then pull the plug unless you pony up for the NFL network.


----------



## NJmike PE (Sep 11, 2014)

I don't think that will be the case this season. They moved around the schedule of their shows to open up Thursday for the season. Cbs must have bought those games


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 11, 2014)

They should let fox do all the games


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 11, 2014)

Be nice if the steelers could make this a close game....


----------



## knight1fox3 (Sep 11, 2014)

Yup, CBS picked up this season for Thurs. games. As I mentioned in a previous post, not having cable my only challenge then was MNF. But Verizon took care of that for me. 

EDIT: Geez Pittsburgh, just let 'em right through to keep scoring. &lt;smh&gt;


----------



## Supe (Sep 12, 2014)

Road Guy said:


> Be nice if the steelers could make this a close game....




Not so much.

Not sure which of those two teams I hate more, though I guess with Rice and Lewis gone, I suppose that would be Shittsburgh now.


----------



## willsee (Sep 12, 2014)

CBS has the first eight weeks I believe then it is on NFL network only.


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 12, 2014)

I dislike both the teams &amp; the AFC equally it would have just been nice to watch a little closer game is all..


----------



## matt267 PE (Sep 14, 2014)

Um, well that was a shitty 12 minutes of patriots football. I hope they decide to start playing. I should just study instead.


----------



## matt267 PE (Sep 14, 2014)

Punting? Already?

:facepalm:


----------



## matt267 PE (Sep 14, 2014)

Looking good for now.


----------



## NJmike PE (Sep 14, 2014)

Can't blame that game on Eli


----------



## NJmike PE (Sep 14, 2014)




----------



## knight1fox3 (Sep 14, 2014)

Wow, Cleveland, St. Louis, and San Diego really screwed my picks for this week. Talk about upsets.


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 14, 2014)

F this week!


----------



## Dark Knight (Sep 14, 2014)

SNF game tonight is the worst one I have seen in years.

The refs have more yards than both teams combined I believe.


----------



## Porter_ (Sep 14, 2014)

shit San Diego's offence looked fantastic today.

(obligatory) GO HAWKS


----------



## knight1fox3 (Sep 15, 2014)

knight1fox3 said:


> Wow, Cleveland, St. Louis, and San Diego really screwed my picks for this week. Talk about upsets.


And yet another one. Bears beat Niners at their new stadium home opener. LOL


----------



## Supe (Sep 15, 2014)

F*cking Jets.


----------



## ventilator (Sep 15, 2014)

Football makes me sad now. I didn't buy the hype on the Bucs as much as a lot of people I know but I didn't think we would be this bad and then on top of it to already be down 7 starters 2 games into the season...


----------



## snickerd3 (Sep 15, 2014)

not sure how the bears managed that.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Sep 15, 2014)

Supe said:


> F*cking Jets *time-out fail*.


Fixt.


----------



## Supe (Sep 15, 2014)

knight1fox3 said:


> Supe said:
> 
> 
> > F*cking Jets *time-out fail*.
> ...




And in actuality, that was an OFFICIATING fail. Per the rules, only the head coach can call a timeout, which Ryan didn't. If the officials see/hear an offensive coordinator call a timeout, it is their duty to ignore them, and they didn't. Hell, I didn't even hear them blow the whistle for that matter.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Sep 15, 2014)

Ya, as a GB fan even I think that was a BS call. Would have liked to see what could have happened in O.T.


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 15, 2014)

thanks to the Broncos for 2 defensive pts and Marques Colston for 0.0 points yesterday, appreciate that!


----------



## knight1fox3 (Sep 15, 2014)

Road Guy said:


> thanks to the Broncos for 2 defensive pts and Marques Colston for 0.0 points yesterday, appreciate that!


Ya but Rodgers had way better numbers this week.


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 15, 2014)

True but I need Reggie Wayne to deliver around 40 PTA tonight......


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Sep 15, 2014)

Road Guy said:


> True but I need Reggie Wayne to deliver around 40 PTA tonight......


2 f-ing points. I had the high score essentially in the bag (winning the $10 weekly pool), but instead he puts up a f-ing 2. I only needed 3.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Sep 16, 2014)

Yet another game that screwed my picks.


----------



## NJmike PE (Sep 16, 2014)




----------



## Road Guy (Sep 16, 2014)

If you want to hear some old-school football entertainment right now turn on ESPN radio they're interviewing the Miami Dolphins office of line coach who was there during the Richard incognito fiasco


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 16, 2014)

Offensive line coach


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 17, 2014)

A. Peterson out by the Vikings (unless found not guilty I presume) I am sure that was a tough decision for their millionaire owner who probably doesn't really care about what happened....

I hope to see more of this where if you are charged with a particularly violent crime they suspend you until the outcome...


----------



## kevo_55 (Sep 17, 2014)

^^ Well, he did admit to it.

Apparently AP has a few kids with a few women. He did have to go to court for hitting a few of his other kids before. All over the news here they are saying that this is a "southern thing."

I don't know what to think about this. I do know that I get better results from mini-kevo if I put her in time out rather than a spanking.


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 17, 2014)

I was raised a southerner and I received spankings and some times (few) with a belt, but I never had to go to the hospital for any of them...I do know black friends of mine received worse beatings than me as a kid and that was common but I don't recall any of them having to go the ER because of them.....


----------



## Supe (Sep 17, 2014)

A spanking is one thing, a crack on the butt with the old wooden spoon is another thing, but my understanding is that he was whipping his kid's legs repeatedly? That's a whole new level of stupid.


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 17, 2014)

&amp; for the record I hate using the word "black friend"


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 17, 2014)

the news report said the phrase "lacerated testicle" and for a 4 year old? I couldn't listen to much of it.


----------



## matt267 PE (Sep 17, 2014)

^ that seems to be more "parent losing control" then discipline.


----------



## NJmike PE (Sep 17, 2014)




----------



## snickerd3 (Sep 18, 2014)

people with season long fantasy football teams have been getting royally screwed this week.


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 18, 2014)

LOL I just noticed the hide yo husbands...


----------



## snickerd3 (Sep 18, 2014)

Road Guy said:


> LOL I just noticed the hide yo husbands...


he isn't playing anymore though, the Rams released him before the season started


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Sep 18, 2014)

He signed with the Cowboys (practice squad).


----------



## knight1fox3 (Sep 18, 2014)

Holy 7 touchdowns Atlanta! And there's 8 min. left in the THIRD quarter. LOL

EDIT: Make that 8. Wow


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 18, 2014)

The Bucs are playing like the broncos in the SB!


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 18, 2014)

Should I start the broncos or the Giants this week?

I kind of foresee a repeat of the SB?

But the giants d will be on the field too much with Eli?


----------



## NJmike PE (Sep 19, 2014)

Giants (definite bias here). Giants will win.

EDIT: on that note, Sapper should follow through on his abandonment of the Bucs, pass on the cheatin Pats and follow a classy organization like the Gmen.


----------



## ventilator (Sep 19, 2014)

And on that note I'm done for the 2014 season. Thanks a lot Bucs everytime I think it can't get worse you prove me wrong.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Sep 19, 2014)

ventilator said:


> And on that note I'm done for the 2014 season. Thanks a lot Bucs everytime I think it can't get worse you prove me wrong.


That was pretty brutal...


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Sep 19, 2014)

Even the commentators were talking about how bad that was by the 3rd quarter. The 4th quarter looked more like a preseason game...


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 19, 2014)

Here is why I watched every minute of that game last night:

1) The Bucs would have run the score up given the chance

2) I had to suffer through an entire season with Doug Johnson as QB

3) they just don't come around that often...


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Sep 19, 2014)

I stayed up to watch it all as well. Mostly because I wanted to see how badly I was getting spanked in Fantasy Football (other guy had Ryan, Julio, and the ATL defense)...


----------



## NJmike PE (Sep 19, 2014)

My kinda chick


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 19, 2014)

how quickly did they cut the camera away on that I wonder?


----------



## NJmike PE (Sep 19, 2014)

lucky guy. she looks like shes fun :signs051:


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 19, 2014)

check out the dude three seats to her left do a double take...


----------



## NJmike PE (Sep 21, 2014)




----------



## matt267 PE (Sep 21, 2014)

Did they win today?


----------



## NJmike PE (Sep 21, 2014)

Soundly


----------



## matt267 PE (Sep 21, 2014)




----------



## matt267 PE (Sep 21, 2014)

hahahaha....

Just kidding. I'm not going to mess with a man's football team (it's too early in the season for that shit).

I only caught the last few minutes of the Patriot's game and they have me worried against the Raiders, THE RAIDERS.


----------



## Porter_ (Sep 21, 2014)

Let's go HAWKS!


----------



## knight1fox3 (Sep 21, 2014)

Dammit Dex, you can't let the Hawks win!


----------



## knight1fox3 (Sep 21, 2014)

Damn, hell of game. Peyton gave them a run for their money.


----------



## Porter_ (Sep 21, 2014)

What a freaking exciting game. Both teams looked like champions.


----------



## Supe (Sep 22, 2014)

God forbid the Panthers try running the ball against a team with a horrible run defense.


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 22, 2014)

Was scam Newton injured? I just caught the tail end of that game?


----------



## knight1fox3 (Sep 22, 2014)

How many Panthers does it take to try and pick up a fumble before the other team picks it up in the end-zone for a TD? &lt;smh&gt;

LOL @ "scam" Newton. I like that.


----------



## Supe (Sep 22, 2014)

Road Guy said:


> Was scam Newton injured? I just caught the tail end of that game?




I believe they f'd him up again. He was already playing with cracked ribs.


----------



## snickerd3 (Sep 22, 2014)

so what happened with the GB game? i know they lost but I am too lazy to search for the score


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 22, 2014)

it was pretty bad.. 29-16 maybe?


----------



## mudpuppy (Sep 22, 2014)

Any day I wake up and hear the Packers lost to the Lions is a good day. It was 19-7 BTW.


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 22, 2014)

did discount double check make the madden cover this year? is he on the curse or something? they seem to be glossing over them during the "recaps" on espn..


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Sep 22, 2014)

Road Guy said:


> did discount double check make the madden cover this year? is he on the curse or something? they seem to be glossing over them during the "recaps" on espn..


Richard Sherman from the Seahawks was on the cover of Madden 15


----------



## knight1fox3 (Sep 22, 2014)

mudpuppy said:


> Any day I wake up and hear the Packers lost to the Lions is a good day. It was 19-7 BTW.


&lt;sigh&gt;.

Could be a long season. I think McCarthy needs to stop calling the offense. Quite a few bad decisions were made yesterday. Including a run play at the 1 yd line. Fail.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Sep 23, 2014)

Did anyone see this fight during the 9'ers game? Just heard about it on the radio this morning. I like the guys standing on the OUTSIDE of the gate throwing punches. Weak...

&gt;https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WB_HcY851Og


----------



## NJmike PE (Sep 23, 2014)

that dude is wearing a crash helmet and what's worse is the idiot trying to punch him in the helmet.


----------



## snickerd3 (Sep 23, 2014)

go bears!


----------



## NJmike PE (Sep 23, 2014)




----------



## Dark Knight (Sep 23, 2014)

snickerd3 said:


> go bears!


Disappointing Bears!!!!!!! I was counting on them to put an epic beat down on the stupid Jesters, similar to the one Pats put on the night of the butt fumble, and they just won by a hair.


----------



## snickerd3 (Sep 23, 2014)

a win is a win. Bears aren't capable of a dishing out an epic beat down. We are ahead of GB and that is all that matter.


----------



## Dark Knight (Sep 23, 2014)

snickerd3 said:


> a win is a win. Bears aren't capable of a dishing out an epic beat down. We are ahead of GB and that is all that matter.




I understand your point as a Bears fan. As a non fan of any team, I do really dislike a few including the Jesters, was hoping for a massacre type victory for the Bears. I turned off the TV during the last Jester's drive. The only thought of seeing them doing a Broncos type of comeback made me nauseous. Yes...I dislike them that much.


----------



## snickerd3 (Sep 23, 2014)

monday night football is on too late. The random YES! and Boos makes it harder for minisnick to stay in bed.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Sep 23, 2014)

I think the timing of MNF is just about perfect. Get home from work by 6ish, have an hour for dinner, gametime at 7, still in bed by 10:30.

However, I don't get to vote anymore because I don't have ESPN...


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 23, 2014)

Monday night was soccer from 5:30 - 7 then parents meeting for band nonsense 7-9 

I kind of enjoyed the late night MNF back east so I could have time to watch the game after performing all the typical after work kid BS.. (I am a late owl) 6:30 is just to F'n early for MNF

in contrast though I do really love the 11:00 NFL start times on Sundays and Saturdays is pretty much open to football watching from the time I wake up till I go to bed...


----------



## knight1fox3 (Sep 23, 2014)

I'm also a fan of MNF. I typically have it on in the background (also don't have cable).



snickerd3 said:


> a win is a win. Bears aren't capable of a dishing out an epic beat down. We are ahead of GB and that is all that matter.


LOL, for now. Remember what happened last season. And what will continue to happen this season, and the season after that, and the one after that, and the one after that.


----------



## NJmike PE (Sep 23, 2014)

knight1fox3 said:


> LOL, for now. Remember what happened last season. And what will continue to happen this season, and the season after that, and the one after that, and the one after that.


IDK, this:







or this:


----------



## knight1fox3 (Sep 23, 2014)

The funniest part is that you're trying to talk smack with how horrible the Giants are and it's only week 4. Keep on truckin'...

Oh, and regarding the Bears, I'm sure Snick certainly remembers what I was referring to but in case she doesn't, here's for your viewing pleasure. BOOM!

&gt;https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OSHhohzylpk


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 23, 2014)

I was truly disappointed with the afternoon drive home yesterday in Homerville Denver....

Basically the local sports guys wrote the loss to the SeaHawks off as a Moral Victory because they played them "at their house" and drug the game to over time... They didn't really even have any callers call in and say the typical "These guys suck" like you normally do after your team loses a game - granted I only listened for an hour but it kind of made me want to throw up a little.... :leghump:


----------



## knight1fox3 (Sep 25, 2014)

I swear NJ, boys in blue better get a W. I'm betting on them in the pick 'em.


----------



## NJmike PE (Sep 25, 2014)

knight1fox3 said:


> I swear NJ, boys in blue better get a W.  I'm betting on them in the pick 'em.


This is a rough call for me. Jeters last home at home on the same night as the GMEN. Gonna be a lot of picture in a picture going tonight.


----------



## NJmike PE (Sep 25, 2014)

Sweet. I just flipped over to see the touchdown.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Sep 25, 2014)

WTH NJ?! Stripped in the end zone?!


----------



## NJmike PE (Sep 25, 2014)

Dude I've seen none the Giants game thus far. Jeter


----------



## NJmike PE (Sep 25, 2014)

Besides the Internet they just got the ball back


----------



## NJmike PE (Sep 25, 2014)

Int


----------



## knight1fox3 (Sep 25, 2014)

That's more like it.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Sep 25, 2014)

GD, I should have bet it all!


----------



## NJmike PE (Sep 25, 2014)

GMEN baby. GMEN.


----------



## Dark Knight (Sep 26, 2014)

Eli had the best game in weeks months seasons and New York did not see him. Everybody was watching The Captain's last game.

By the way, The Orioles' manager deserves some credit for letting Jeter beat him. With the first base empty he should have walked him and deal with McCann, who is a slower runner, to play for a double play. The winning run was in second base anyways. I bet you that in any other normal game he does that. But I believe he thought that it was better to give Derek Jeter a chance to beat him last night than let someone else take the credit. I guess that is called *RE2PECT* Regardless...thanks Buck Showalter.


----------



## NJmike PE (Sep 26, 2014)

Dark Knight said:


> Eli had the best game in weeks months seasons and New York did not see him. Everybody was watching The Captain's last game.
> 
> By the way, The Orioles' manager deserves some credit for letting Jeter beat him. With the first base empty he should have walked him and deal with McCann, who is a slower runner, to play for a double play. The winning run was in second base anyways. I bet you that in any other normal game he does that. But I believe he thought that it was better to give Derek Jeter a chance to beat him last night than let someone else take the credit. I guess that is called *RE2PECT* Regardless...thanks Buck Showalter.


I admit that I was primarily watching the yankees game, but I was flipping back to the Giants game to check it. The blow out made it easy for me.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Sep 26, 2014)

Alright Snick, see you Sunday, high noon! It's on like Donkey Kong!!!


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Sep 26, 2014)

Don't you mean 11am?


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 27, 2014)

That ickey woods commercial is cracking me up!

Dude has put on some weight!


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 27, 2014)

I'll never figure these coverage maps out.......


----------



## knight1fox3 (Sep 28, 2014)

Domination.

302 yds and 4 TDs should look pretty good in the fantasy world...


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Sep 28, 2014)

I had Cobb in one league, Nelson in another. Unfortunately I also had Cutler in a 3rd...


----------



## knight1fox3 (Sep 28, 2014)

Sucks that this TD pass didn't even count. Was a pretty epic throw too.

https://vine.co/v/OZUPZJ9iB6X


----------



## Dark Knight (Sep 28, 2014)

Holy beat down. The Boys are kicking the Saints.


----------



## Supe (Sep 29, 2014)

Jets suck.


----------



## snickerd3 (Sep 29, 2014)

the refs need to take some remedial classes. That whole game was filled with WTF calls for both teams!


----------



## Dark Knight (Sep 29, 2014)

VT would have been really upset tonight. Kansas City is abusing Brady and the Pats. I can imagine him writing *F$#%K MY LIFE!!!!!!!!!*

Dang it. I miss him.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Sep 29, 2014)

Ha I was just going to mention that. He would not be too happy.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Sep 30, 2014)

Raiders booted head coach Dennis Allen.

http://www.foxsports.com/nfl/story/oakland-raiders-fire-head-coach-dennis-allen-092914


----------



## NJmike PE (Sep 30, 2014)

knight1fox3 said:


> Raiders booted head coach Dennis Allen.
> 
> http://www.foxsports.com/nfl/story/oakland-raiders-fire-head-coach-dennis-allen-092914


I feel bad for Justin tuck. He better find a way outta Dodge and quick. That team is forever cursed


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 2, 2014)

Packer fans- u should be happy that we knocked out the Vikings QB last week- it only cost us 3 starting O lineman at the end if the game


----------



## NJmike PE (Oct 4, 2014)




----------



## Road Guy (Oct 6, 2014)

Sorry NJ MIke has to go away for a week- F'n Giants!


----------



## snickerd3 (Oct 6, 2014)

culter is back to his old self again...took a little longer last season for this to happen. still don't know why you sign a 7 yr contract with a QB like that.


----------



## NJmike PE (Oct 6, 2014)

Road Guy said:


> Sorry NJ MIke has to go away for a week- F'n Giants!


damn it.

Oh well, if it must be so, but do I get any points for not gloating about it?


----------



## matt267 PE (Oct 6, 2014)

My daughter was happy that the "Patriots beat the Bagels."


----------



## snickerd3 (Oct 6, 2014)

Minisnick said the carolina players looked like dolphins with their sparkled silver helmets and light blue jerseys.


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 6, 2014)

No we stink... But not gloating is always appreciated


----------



## knight1fox3 (Oct 6, 2014)

Cleveland Browns fans....or maybe Bears?


----------



## NJmike PE (Oct 6, 2014)

knight1fox3 said:


> Cleveland Browns fans....or maybe Bears?


falcons or jets for that matter too


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Oct 6, 2014)

Or Tampa.


----------



## NJmike PE (Oct 6, 2014)

Road Guy said:


> No we stink... But not gloating is always appreciated


----------



## NJmike PE (Oct 6, 2014)




----------



## Road Guy (Oct 7, 2014)




----------



## Supe (Oct 7, 2014)

I bet a lot of the people, including the commentators on TV, who were talking about how Russell Wilson was an average athlete/quarterback at best, probably have their foot firmly lodged in their mouths right now.


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 7, 2014)

yeah I think he is the real deal, unlike Vick he can actually run and THROW.. always say no to QB's that cant throw....

I enjoyed listening to Geno Smith's discussion about how he cant use simple math to find out what time the team meetings was., that was pretty funny..


----------



## Dark Knight (Oct 7, 2014)

Road Guy said:


> yeah I think he is the real deal, unlike Vick he can actually run and THROW.. always say no to QB's that cant throw....
> 
> I enjoyed listening to Geno Smith's discussion about how he cant use simple math to find out what time the team meetings was., that was pretty funny..




That was hilarious. Looks like his smartphone is not too smart.


----------



## NJmike PE (Oct 7, 2014)

Geno is a dip$h!t, but the real clown is Rex. They need to run him out of town and get a real coach, not just someone who is good for a quote.


----------



## Supe (Oct 7, 2014)

I used to think he was at least a decent defensive coordinator, until I realize he's got the only corners that play bump and run, but skip the bump.


----------



## NJmike PE (Oct 7, 2014)

It's a shame what he did to Sanchise's career. Granted the kid wasn't going to be a top flight qb, but he completely ruined him.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Oct 7, 2014)

I actually had to look up where he is playing now (#3 QB in Philly).


----------



## knight1fox3 (Oct 7, 2014)

NJmike PE said:


> It's a shame what he did to Sanchise's career. Granted the kid wasn't going to be a top flight qb, but he completely ruined him.


How do you figure that?


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 7, 2014)

they did the Raiders HC a favor by firing him, they should have let him go through the pain of finishing the season off..


----------



## NJmike PE (Oct 7, 2014)

Just the way Rex would use him. Not surrounding him with any kind of talent. Setting him up to fail when they brought in tebow. Putting him in that preseason game against the Giants at the end. All of it. I'm sure I missed some too


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 7, 2014)

ESPN radio blowhards are saying its not Rex Ryans fault that its the owners and GM fault for not giving Rex decent talent.. (I don't know)

Kind of like It wasn't Tom Brady's fault the Pat's got their ass kicked 2 weeks ago,, but then it was too his credit that they buried the Bengals Sunday..


----------



## matt267 PE (Oct 7, 2014)

^ not the same thing.


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 7, 2014)

ESPN radio loves them some Tom Brady!


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Oct 7, 2014)

Bill Belichick Answers “We’re On To Buffalo This Week” To Every Question During Routine Medical Exam



> BOSTON – During his routine physical checkup by his primary physician earlier today, Patriots head coach Bill Belichick refused to answer any of his doctor’s basic medical questions directly, instead replying, “We’re on to Buffalo this week,” in an aggravated monotone time and time again.


http://profootballmock.com/bill-belichick-answers-were-on-to-buffalo-this-week-to-every-question-during-routine-medical-exam/


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 7, 2014)

I actually like his style


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 7, 2014)

That's the same way I used to run pre bid mtgs


----------



## knight1fox3 (Oct 8, 2014)




----------



## knight1fox3 (Oct 9, 2014)

LOL, wow, the Texans are really bad...


----------



## NJmike PE (Oct 12, 2014)

I hate romo. I half expected him to find a way to blow that game.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Oct 12, 2014)

NJmike PE said:


> I hate romo. I half expected him to find a way to blow that game.


LOL. Didn't expect that upset, IN Seattle.

Pretty epic Packer victory. Came all the way down to the last couple seconds. Can the G-men get it done against Philly?


----------



## NJmike PE (Oct 12, 2014)

I hope so. I hate philly on a totally different level.


----------



## NJmike PE (Oct 12, 2014)

Not sure how much more of this shit show I will be able to stomach


----------



## knight1fox3 (Oct 12, 2014)

WTH is going on here NJ? Might have to switch to whiskey...


----------



## NJmike PE (Oct 12, 2014)

I might just as well down a whole bottle of NYQUIL and call it a night. This is pathetic


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 12, 2014)




----------



## NJmike PE (Oct 12, 2014)

Yeah, kinda wishing we played those birds everyweek


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 12, 2014)

Go Philly! Hope they skull fuck Eli ......


----------



## NJmike PE (Oct 12, 2014)




----------



## matt267 PE (Oct 12, 2014)

They're getting closer


----------



## matt267 PE (Oct 12, 2014)

Will they go for it?

Yes!


----------



## matt267 PE (Oct 12, 2014)

Denied


----------



## NJmike PE (Oct 12, 2014)

Yeah that looks baaaad


----------



## matt267 PE (Oct 12, 2014)

Hope he's alright. Doesn’t look good for him though.


----------



## NJmike PE (Oct 12, 2014)

Torn patella tendom


----------



## matt267 PE (Oct 12, 2014)

Well, that's the end of his season.


----------



## NJmike PE (Oct 12, 2014)

Shoot me now


----------



## knight1fox3 (Oct 12, 2014)

Holy crap that looked bad. Yes I would imagine that's the season for him.....one of their better receivers too....


----------



## NJmike PE (Oct 12, 2014)

Oh well. Almost the beginning of hockey season


----------



## NJmike PE (Oct 14, 2014)

The Eagles just sacked Manning again.


----------



## snickerd3 (Oct 15, 2014)

NJmike PE said:


> Oh well. Almost the beginning of hockey season


hockey season already started.


----------



## NJmike PE (Oct 15, 2014)

snickerd3 said:


> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> > Oh well. Almost the beginning of hockey season
> ...


true, but now I will be paying closer attention as the football season is dead to me.


----------



## Supe (Oct 17, 2014)

2014 = Rex Ryan farewell tour.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Oct 17, 2014)

Supe said:


> 2014 = Rex Ryan farewell tour.


I like his pretending to get angry on the sidelines. How long will that last? About the same as Tom Coughlin trying to act angry? :dunno:


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 17, 2014)

it was confusing last night cause Geno Smith wears # 7- but I think Vick played a few snaps at QB. Geno Smith looked pretty terrible in the second quarter that I watched..


----------



## Dark Knight (Oct 17, 2014)

Road Guy said:


> it was confusing last night cause Geno Smith wears # 7- but I think Vick played a few snaps at QB. Geno Smith looked pretty terrible in the second quarter that I watched..


He is terrible in any quarter so that was his normal mode.

Personally, I do not have any sympathy for the Jesters or any team harboring criminals (Vick).

I do hope they have a terrible season, draft the next big douchebag (Jameis Winston), and then continue to struggle until the release the POS wearing #1.


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 17, 2014)

I think they all harbor some type of criminal. no love lost for Vick, but at least he served his time behind bars.. most don't even do that , you can pay off a female rape victim (big Ben), but apparently not a dog...


----------



## knight1fox3 (Oct 17, 2014)

Road Guy said:


> I think they all harbor some type of criminal. no love lost for Vick, but at least he served his time behind bars..


I would agree with this. Time served. I certainly don't support him or his actions, but compared to some of the others, at least he's not a repeat offender or getting into other kinds of trouble. Some of these other guys just don't know when to quit.


----------



## engineergurl (Oct 17, 2014)

I heard this thing on the radio this morning, it was "an interview on the line of scrimmage" and they took all the random things that Peyton Manning screams on the field and inserted them in between questions... like "what are you going to eat if you win this game?" "ICECREAM" and stuff like that, it got me to chuckle...


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 17, 2014)

Peyton seems like a pretty likable person, I don't know many people in pro sports that have the same just humble charisma and charm that he does


----------



## NJmike PE (Oct 17, 2014)

Road Guy said:


> Peyton seems like a pretty likable person, I don't know many people in pro sports that have the same just humble charisma and charm that he does




agreed. for what it's worth and in a different sport you could say the same for Jeter. 20 yrs in the spot light of NY and their media and he never took a misstep.


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 17, 2014)

also agree--- its funny here I ask people (Denver fans) where peyton played College Football at and they really have to think for a moment. most say either Arkansas or Florida ...


----------



## NJmike PE (Oct 17, 2014)

tennessee. That was a long time ago. or at least it feels that way


----------



## FLBuff PE (Oct 17, 2014)

Road Guy said:


> also agree--- its funny here I ask people (Denver fans) where peyton played College Football at and they really have to think for a moment. most say either Arkansas or Florida ...


You have to remember how long it has been since decent college football was played in the area. And Denver always has been, always will be a pro football town.


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 17, 2014)

yeah but I wonder if they know where Elway played? I think its more that Denver is a blue collar town that makes it less of a college football town..


----------



## NJmike PE (Oct 17, 2014)

sad to say that I had to think for a minute where elway played.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Oct 17, 2014)

Elway played for Stanford. Was drafted by the Colts and was promptly traded.

One interesting state from the Jets game: they are the first team in history to possess the ball for over 40 minutes, have 200 yds rushing, no giveaways, and lose.


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 17, 2014)

they do always play the pat's close, even with the sub par talent they have..


----------



## Dark Knight (Oct 17, 2014)

Dexman PE PMP said:


> Elway played for Stanford. Was drafted by the Colts and was promptly traded.
> 
> One interesting state from the Jets game: they are the first team in history to possess the ball for over 40 minutes, have 200 yds rushing, no giveaways, and lose.


I think that tells more about the inept (sorry VT) NE defense than of their offense.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Oct 17, 2014)

Jets acquired Percy Harvin from the Seahawks. Interesting.


----------



## NJmike PE (Oct 17, 2014)

Not sure I understand this on Seattle part. They gave up quite a bit for him and only getting a mid round pick


----------



## Porter_ (Oct 17, 2014)

NJmike PE said:


> Not sure I understand this on Seattle part. They gave up quite a bit for him and only getting a mid round pick


My first thought as well. Management has been making good decisions the last couple years so I suppose I'll just have faith that this will pan out as a good move.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Oct 17, 2014)

Hmm....no comments on Aaron Rodgers. Guess we got a date Ble! BOOM!!!


----------



## Dark Knight (Oct 19, 2014)

Porter_ said:


> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> > Not sure I understand this on Seattle part. They gave up quite a bit for him and only getting a mid round pick
> ...


Seems like he has some off field issues and also has been disruptive in the locker room. He will be a good fit to the Jesters.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Oct 19, 2014)

knight1fox3 said:


> Hmm....no comments on Aaron Rodgers. Guess we got a date Ble! BOOM!!!


Ble, what happened?


----------



## knight1fox3 (Oct 19, 2014)

Um.....G-men??? Defense???


----------



## NJmike PE (Oct 19, 2014)

F'in Giants. You suck!


----------



## knight1fox3 (Oct 19, 2014)

On a separate note, I hope Denver destroys San Fran.


----------



## NJmike PE (Oct 19, 2014)

X10000000


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 19, 2014)

Have we had a decent (close) SNF or MNF game yet?


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Oct 19, 2014)

Tonight's game was pretty good...


----------



## DVINNY (Oct 20, 2014)

sitting here watching my STEELERS on MNF, they are stinking it up this year so far. I had tickets to tonite's game, but declined to go as my youngest son had a football game this evening. Glad I didn't go up to the game, I will more enjoy the sleep tonight.

Still a fan though :tt:


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 20, 2014)

U need to check the score!


----------



## DVINNY (Oct 21, 2014)

yeah,

right after posting that, they scored a shit ton of points in under 3 minutes. Allowed me to actually go to sleep not being pissed.



there is hope yet

and now I'm the idiot for not going to the game.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Oct 23, 2014)

Found my old copy of Madden 2002 for Gamecube. Daunte Culpepper is on the cover. LOL


----------



## NJmike PE (Oct 23, 2014)

Lol


----------



## NJmike PE (Oct 26, 2014)

I see Geno continues to impress


----------



## NJmike PE (Oct 26, 2014)




----------



## Supe (Oct 27, 2014)

NJmike PE said:


> I see Geno continues to impress




2-5 with 3 interceptions when I stopped listening on the radio. Do I hear "MVP" chants?


----------



## NJmike PE (Oct 27, 2014)

Just makes me feel much better about my team. I mean, just look at that circus. That and at least we're not the falcons...


----------



## Supe (Oct 27, 2014)

I view it positively. #1 draft pick and a new coach for 2015!


----------



## Dark Knight (Oct 27, 2014)

Supe said:


> I view it positively. #1 draft pick and a new coach for 2015!




With the first pick for the 2015 NFL Draft the New York Jesters pick Jameis Winston from Florida State University.

And that will be the start of the continuation.


----------



## NJmike PE (Oct 27, 2014)

the only question now left unanswered is which clown of a head coach will they hire?


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 27, 2014)

Lane Kifen


----------



## Supe (Oct 27, 2014)

You guys suck.

P.S. - if we draft Winston, I am officially renouncing my Jets fandom and will transition to a full time Texans/Panthers split.


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 27, 2014)

At least you didn't blow a 21 point halftime lead


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Oct 27, 2014)

At least the Falcons can say they broke a record this season...


----------



## envirotex (Oct 27, 2014)

So conflicted. My Cowboys or Colt McCoy.


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 27, 2014)

Enjoying the close game... Probably pulling for the boys....

(Not that there is anything wrong with that)


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Oct 28, 2014)

Lol @ Cowboys...


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Oct 28, 2014)

Seriously though RG, please don't root for the Broncos. We've seen what it can do to the Falcons and now the Cowboys.


----------



## Dark Knight (Oct 28, 2014)

The Boyz lost the game when they put Romo back. Weeden had two drives and two scores (10 points). I know is Tony freaking Romo and he is like an idol for them but Weeden was doing a good job. I hope Romo's back is fine. He took a heck of a hit there. Am not a fan but at least he is not the typical NFL thug (rapist, abuser, moron, etc.).


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 28, 2014)

You know it's funny because when I was a little kid I would pull for the Broncos when they were in the Super Bowl and they usually got their ass beat by the 49ers, LOL


----------



## NJmike PE (Oct 28, 2014)

maybe you could root for the Colts this weekend?


----------



## snickerd3 (Oct 31, 2014)

I guess all those games in london are paying off. heard on the radio that britian is looking to pay big $$ to a team to move to london for next season.


----------



## NJmike PE (Oct 31, 2014)

snickerd3 said:


> I guess all those games in london are paying off. heard on the radio that britian is looking to pay big $$ to a team to move to london for next season.


I very much dislike this idea.


----------



## engineergurl (Oct 31, 2014)

it's the NFL not the IFL you can't move a team to a different nation


----------



## snickerd3 (Oct 31, 2014)

its the national hockey league too, but there are lots of Canadian teams. Canada is just a little closer than london


----------



## engineergurl (Oct 31, 2014)

snickerd3 said:


> its the national hockey league too, but there are lots of Canadian teams. Canada is just a little closer than london




well then they are wrong... it should be the inter-national hockey league then


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Oct 31, 2014)

Send the Jets.


----------



## snickerd3 (Oct 31, 2014)

send the packers


----------



## knight1fox3 (Oct 31, 2014)

PACK ATTACK!!!!!

STILL BETTER THAN THE BEARS


----------



## knight1fox3 (Nov 2, 2014)

Dexman PE PMP said:


> Lol @ Cowboys...


And again....LOL


----------



## Porter_ (Nov 2, 2014)

Arizona just looks dominant.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Nov 2, 2014)

knight1fox3 said:


> Dexman PE PMP said:
> 
> 
> > Lol @ Cowboys...
> ...


It's funny because it's true.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Nov 2, 2014)

Phil Simms is going to need a LOT of chapstick with how much he sucks Brady's d*ck.


----------



## P-E (Nov 2, 2014)

TD return. Ouch broncos


----------



## knight1fox3 (Nov 2, 2014)

Ummmm....Denver???


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Nov 2, 2014)

stupid f-phone


----------



## NJmike PE (Nov 2, 2014)

knight1fox3 said:


> Ummmm....Denver???


Where ever VTE is, he's smiling at this game.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Nov 2, 2014)

Wow


----------



## matt267 PE (Nov 2, 2014)

Ok well, NE will get them closer with penalties.


----------



## Dark Knight (Nov 2, 2014)

NJmike PE said:


> knight1fox3 said:
> 
> 
> > Ummmm....Denver???
> ...




I was going to post this but you did beat me to it. What the heck, will post it anyways...Somewhere VT has to be laughing out loud.


----------



## Road Guy (Nov 2, 2014)

Omaha?

Can't wait to hear the local sports radio folks find the moral victory in that game...........


----------



## knight1fox3 (Nov 3, 2014)

Here go the G-men...


----------



## NJmike PE (Nov 3, 2014)

knight1fox3 said:


> Here go the G-men...


Funny.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Nov 3, 2014)

Hey everyone, it's the Tom Coughlin show! lol


----------



## NJmike PE (Nov 3, 2014)

Finally!


----------



## Road Guy (Nov 3, 2014)

I need 5 points out of Williams!


----------



## Road Guy (Nov 3, 2014)

Never mind I'm good


----------



## NJmike PE (Nov 3, 2014)

This game has been so difficult to watch.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Nov 3, 2014)

LOL! And another


----------



## NJmike PE (Nov 3, 2014)

Bleh


----------



## knight1fox3 (Nov 3, 2014)

Ouch...


----------



## NJmike PE (Nov 3, 2014)

It's over Johnny


----------



## knight1fox3 (Nov 3, 2014)




----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Nov 4, 2014)

I got 13 points from Hilton, that's all I needed.


----------



## DVINNY (Nov 4, 2014)

I'm just glad my STEELERS beat the shit out of the Ravens. I hate no team as bad as I hate them. Even Dallas.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Nov 6, 2014)




----------



## Road Guy (Nov 7, 2014)

See if I can jinx the Broncos


----------



## knight1fox3 (Nov 9, 2014)

Really Pittsburgh?! It's the Jets......THE JETS!

There goes that pick. Slap yourself...


----------



## NJmike PE (Nov 9, 2014)




----------



## knight1fox3 (Nov 9, 2014)

Almost go-time Snick! Best of luck to da Bears.


----------



## Road Guy (Nov 9, 2014)

Fight!

it would make this game more interesting if the bears would start throwing punches after every play...


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Nov 10, 2014)

Lol @ Bears...


----------



## knight1fox3 (Nov 10, 2014)

Dexman PE PMP said:


> Lol @ Bears...


x2. That must have been painful for Bears fans.


----------



## Supe (Nov 10, 2014)

LOL @ Steelers. How quickly the "awesomeness" of Roastedburger was forgotten.


----------



## Dark Knight (Nov 10, 2014)

Really Steelers? Loosing to the Jesters? Wow!!!!!

On the other hand the Bears-Packers game was not even interesting, unless you were a Packers fan. At one point Rodgers was 12 for 15 with 3 TDsa and they were still in the 2nd quarter. Efficiency or just bad defense.


----------



## snickerd3 (Nov 10, 2014)

we were driving back from chicago so we didn't see the game. we gave up on the season a couple weeks ago. At least the Blackhawks won yesterday


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Nov 10, 2014)

How 'bout them Browns!!!


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Nov 10, 2014)

I switched to video games before halftime last night. That was a painful game to watch.


----------



## NJmike PE (Nov 10, 2014)

Dexman PE PMP said:


> I switched to video games before halftime last night. That was a painful game to watch.


this.


----------



## DVINNY (Nov 10, 2014)

UUHHHHHHGGGGGG..


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Nov 10, 2014)

DVINNY said:


> UUHHHHHHGGGGGG..


No, it's spelled J-E-T-S.


----------



## Dark Knight (Nov 10, 2014)

Dexman PE PMP said:


> DVINNY said:
> 
> 
> > UUHHHHHHGGGGGG..
> ...


----------



## Road Guy (Nov 10, 2014)

that's Vick for you, all world one week and then smoking weed, fighting dogs and not reading the play book the next week!


----------



## Dark Knight (Nov 10, 2014)

The JESTERS and Vick deserve each other so it is OK. A match made in hell.


----------



## snickerd3 (Nov 10, 2014)

the NFL games in general this season thatr I have watched have been sucky. Major blow outs in the score are not fun to watch for either team. Football scores should just not get that high period. The occassional 30+ point game used to be rare. now 40-50+ seem to be the norm


----------



## Dark Knight (Nov 10, 2014)

snickerd3 said:


> the NFL games in general this season thatr I have watched have been sucky. Major blow outs in the score are not fun to watch for either team. Football scores should just not get that high period. The occassional 30+ point game used to be rare. now 40-50+ seem to be the norm




It happens because the league has tightened the rules to protect the QB. A passing happy league is more attractive to the fans than a heavy running league.


----------



## snickerd3 (Nov 10, 2014)

^that and all the other sissification rule changes they have made over the years


----------



## NJmike PE (Nov 10, 2014)

I hate it. It's become flag football


----------



## Road Guy (Nov 10, 2014)

you know there were several times during the LSU / Alabama game Saturday night I went "Oh Shit" after seeing a big hit.. I don't recall seeing many of the same on Sunday

(not that I want to play fullback for anything) I imagine there are still several big hits each game.. but I just saw a ton of them Saturday night..


----------



## knight1fox3 (Nov 10, 2014)

This was a good one from last night:

&gt;https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zeg1FYqzUb4


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Nov 10, 2014)

The best was that he just stood over the top of him like the WR just ran into him and fell down.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Nov 10, 2014)

LOL @ Carolina &amp; Newton getting beat by Sanchez.


----------



## NJmike PE (Nov 10, 2014)

Have I mentioned that I hate the Eagles


----------



## Dark Knight (Nov 10, 2014)

Watching Sanchez playing OK, is good. Watching SCam Newton getting his arse handed to him...priceless.

I cannot stand the dude. Is arrogant even in defeat.

Hopefully a national televised beat down will humble him a bit.

Eagles, do not screw this up. For the first time in years am rooting for you.


----------



## NJmike PE (Nov 10, 2014)

Never. Never will I root for philadouchia


----------



## knight1fox3 (Nov 12, 2014)

New Chicago Bears ownership. According to Wikipedia this morning. LOL


----------



## Supe (Nov 12, 2014)

LOL!


----------



## knight1fox3 (Nov 13, 2014)

If you like Tosh.0, this is hilarious as he rips ESPN a new one. LOL!!!

http://tosh.cc.com/video-clips/hfuztk/sport-science-0


----------



## knight1fox3 (Nov 16, 2014)

Denver loses to St. Louis??? :huh:

:Locolaugh:


----------



## NJmike PE (Nov 16, 2014)

First, Eli and the Giants BLOW

B) fox, Wtf is gb wearing

Third please kick the snot out of the Eagles


----------



## knight1fox3 (Nov 16, 2014)

Are they wearing that throwback BS? GD!!


----------



## NJmike PE (Nov 16, 2014)

They are God awful


----------



## P-E (Nov 16, 2014)

knight1fox3 said:


> Denver loses to St. Louis??? :huh:
> 
> :Locolaugh:


Home field adv for the pats! Sorry dex


----------



## Road Guy (Nov 16, 2014)

LOL and the falcons move into first place in the NFC South at 4-6.....smh


----------



## knight1fox3 (Nov 16, 2014)

^ I saw that. LOL

Glad they beat the Panthers though.


----------



## NJmike PE (Nov 16, 2014)

power-engineer said:


> knight1fox3 said:
> 
> 
> > Denver loses to St. Louis???   :huh:
> ...


Someone's looking for trouble


----------



## NJmike PE (Nov 17, 2014)




----------



## kevo_55 (Nov 18, 2014)

AP is out for the rest of the season. http://www.si.com/nfl/2014/11/17/minnesota-vikings-adrian-peterson-suspended


----------



## Lumber Jim (Nov 18, 2014)

kevo_55 said:


> AP is out for the rest of the season. http://www.si.com/nfl/2014/11/17/minnesota-vikings-adrian-peterson-suspended




Too Bad. We really had a shot...


----------



## Road Guy (Nov 18, 2014)

ESPN radio has Adrian Peterson's lawyer on bitching about his client being suspended without due process

Always thought the NFL was a business in like any business you can pretty much be fired for anything.


----------



## MA_PE (Nov 18, 2014)

Although AP may have resolved his issues with the legal system, the NFL bows to the court of public opinion. The NFL is taking the sheepish way out and trying to avoid a big public outcry. Tough sh%t AP, don't beat on kids, especially 4 yo.


----------



## csb (Nov 18, 2014)

^Exactly.


----------



## csb (Nov 18, 2014)

Also, it's not like we need the NFL. It exists for entertainment. If people aren't entertained by someone hitting his small child, he gets canceled.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Nov 18, 2014)

Road Guy said:


> Always thought the NFL was a business in like any business you can pretty much be fired for anything.




The NFL is an "at will" job in the same way a UAW shop in Detroit is "at will." The NFLPA is a fairly strong union. Sure, you can fire/suspend guys, but prepared to fight grievances.


----------



## Road Guy (Nov 18, 2014)

http://www.foxnews.com/sports/2014/11/18/steelers-legarrette-blount-reportedly-leaves-field-early-during-game/

LOL - walked off the field cause you didn't get any carries.. I could sit on the sidelines for $3.5 Million a year..

but on a plus side Bell kicked me over to win in my fantasy league!


----------



## DVINNY (Nov 20, 2014)

^^ Good riddens to him


----------



## MA_PE (Nov 20, 2014)

Road Guy said:


> http://www.foxnews.com/sports/2014/11/18/steelers-legarrette-blount-reportedly-leaves-field-early-during-game/
> 
> LOL - walked off the field cause you didn't get any carries.. I could sit on the sidelines for $3.5 Million a year..
> 
> but on a plus side Bell kicked me over to win in my fantasy league!


They said on the local news that a couple of guys picked Jonas Gray is some sort of a special fantasy football bet last Sunday and they each literally won $1M for the bet.


----------



## Lumber Jim (Nov 20, 2014)

Vikes picked up Ben Tate from the browns to take AP's place.


----------



## NJmike PE (Nov 21, 2014)

:facepalm:


----------



## NJmike PE (Nov 24, 2014)

Too good not to post here


----------



## DVINNY (Nov 24, 2014)

^ incredible.


----------



## Dark Knight (Nov 24, 2014)

NJmike PE said:


> Too good not to post here




He was shown practicing those kinds of catches in practice. That is the catch of the year right there. Is s a shame the G-boys lost the game.


----------



## Porter_ (Nov 24, 2014)

i respond with similar reflexes and accuracy when i drop my beer.


----------



## NJmike PE (Nov 30, 2014)

Hmm, Fox or VTE? I'll side with VTE. Let's go pats.


----------



## Dark Knight (Nov 30, 2014)

Seriously NJ? Did the G-men lose to the Jags?


----------



## Dark Knight (Nov 30, 2014)

VT would be cursing and fuming right now. I can clearly read him "F$%% MY LIFE. DAMN CHEESE HEADS!!!!!!"


----------



## NJmike PE (Nov 30, 2014)

Dark Knight said:


> Seriously NJ? Did the G-men lose to the Jags?


 :facepalm: 
Yes. Yes they did.


----------



## engineergurl (Nov 30, 2014)

7 mins until the pizza is done


----------



## engineergurl (Nov 30, 2014)

I have frozen finger nails


----------



## NJmike PE (Dec 1, 2014)




----------



## MA_PE (Dec 1, 2014)

Dark Knight said:


> VT would be cursing and fuming right now. I can clearly read him "F$%% MY LIFE. DAMN CHEESE HEADS!!!!!!"


true dat. Pats had their chances. Good game all-around but it's better to be on top.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Dec 1, 2014)

MA_PE said:


> Dark Knight said:
> 
> 
> > VT would be cursing and fuming right now. I can clearly read him "F$%% MY LIFE. DAMN CHEESE HEADS!!!!!!"
> ...


LOL! +1.

I was at this game. GD it was flippin' cold out there. Helluva game to be at though.


----------



## Dark Knight (Dec 1, 2014)

Do not know about you but to me Peyton Manning looked like a mere mortal last night. He was terrible not only in the completions/attempts ratio (17/34???) but how badly he missed most of the times.


----------



## csb (Dec 1, 2014)

He is 128 in quarterback years.


----------



## NJmike PE (Dec 1, 2014)




----------



## knight1fox3 (Dec 2, 2014)




----------



## Supe (Dec 2, 2014)

To quote Mike Greenberg this morning, "that was the most pathetic display of professional sports we've seen all year."


----------



## csb (Dec 2, 2014)

knight1fox3 said:


>




It looks like he lost his pet dog Frank.


----------



## BrewingAz_PE (Dec 5, 2014)

Based on the NFL.com website, it sure does look like Pete Carroll is excited by the breaking news.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Dec 6, 2014)

csb said:


> knight1fox3 said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


His pain makes me happy


----------



## ventilator (Dec 8, 2014)

As of now the Bucs have the 1st pick in the draft, yay we sucked the worst of everybody so far.


----------



## BrewingAz_PE (Dec 8, 2014)

Cardinals still holding on with the NFC West!

Holding on by being barely alive, since their whole damn team is practically injured.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Dec 9, 2014)

The Pack is looking pretty good too. Though their defense could use improvement.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Dec 9, 2014)

It's johnny football time in browns town.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Dec 9, 2014)

I hope he blows out both knees in practice this week. Ungrateful piece of shit.


----------



## Ble_PE (Dec 10, 2014)

I know that there are some folks that don't care for Cam Newton, but he's very lucky to come away with a small injury after a bad accident yesterday outside of the stadium. Thank goodness he was wearing his seat belt.


----------



## Road Guy (Dec 10, 2014)

Don't like him but I wouldn't wish him injury or anything...90% of these players are crooks (remember the kids that played football in HS?), it's just most keep out of the media when they steal, rape, and cheat.


----------



## P-E (Dec 10, 2014)

I used to live down the street from mark chmura who went on to play for Green Bay. Great athlete but not such a great guy. It all ended badly when the babysitter accused him of rape.


----------



## Supe (Dec 10, 2014)

Road Guy said:


> Don't like him but I wouldn't wish him injury or anything...90% of these players are crooks (remember the kids that played football in HS?), it's just most keep out of the media when they steal, rape, and cheat.




I've said it before and I'll say it again - Auburn never would have one a championship if the SEC had a salary cap in place.


----------



## Road Guy (Dec 10, 2014)

Well I at least give Auburn credit for not condoning raping little boys

WE ARE!


----------



## engineergurl (Dec 10, 2014)

Road Guy said:


> Well I at least give Auburn credit for not condoning raping little boys
> 
> WE ARE!


Hey now...


----------



## Porter_ (Dec 10, 2014)

BrewingAZ said:


> Cardinals still holding on with the NFC West!
> 
> Holding on by being barely alive, since their whole damn team is practically injured.




Seahawks are closing in! frankly the scariest team on both our teams' schedules right now is St. Louis. nothing to lose, everything to gain, playing unpredictably well. good luck tomorrow night (i obviously hope you lose though).


----------



## BrewingAz_PE (Dec 10, 2014)

Porter_ said:


> BrewingAZ said:
> 
> 
> > Cardinals still holding on with the NFC West!
> ...


I know! I hate the Hawks! Well, not as much as I hate the Niners, but still. And St. Louis? Dude, they are white hot and out to spoil everyone's shit right now.

I wouldn't hate the Hawks so much if it weren't for Pete Carroll. That dude is a taint.


----------



## csb (Dec 10, 2014)




----------



## csb (Dec 10, 2014)




----------



## csb (Dec 11, 2014)

Hey, KF! I'm just going to start handing these out around here. Could you help me collect them from people? I imagine there will be a lot.


----------



## NJmike PE (Dec 11, 2014)

f that


----------



## Supe (Dec 11, 2014)

csb said:


> Hey, KF! I'm just going to start handing these out around here. Could you help me collect them from people? I imagine there will be a lot.




Do they make one for Oregon State, too? Since the Wisconsin coach just signed that one. Sorry, KF


----------



## mudpuppy (Dec 11, 2014)

I hate that the UGA logo looks almost identical to the Packers logo--every time I'm in Georgia it makes me think there's packers fans everywhere.


----------



## Porter_ (Dec 11, 2014)

BrewingAZ said:


> Porter_ said:
> 
> 
> > BrewingAZ said:
> ...




oh man i didn't realize Andre Ellington is on injured reserve. the Cards are going to be hard pressed to establish a running game against that Rams defense.


----------



## csb (Dec 11, 2014)

mudpuppy said:


> I hate that the UGA logo looks almost identical to the Packers logo--every time I'm in Georgia it makes me think there's packers fans everywhere.




You have to look for the cheese bra:


----------



## MA_PE (Dec 11, 2014)

My uncle and my brother went with some friends to Lambeau to watch the Pats back in 2006. I guess game day coincided with opening day for the hunting season. They said the crowd consisted mostly of women because the men opted for hunting instead. Most of the women were drunk and going crazy.


----------



## mudpuppy (Dec 11, 2014)

csb said:


> mudpuppy said:
> 
> 
> > I hate that the UGA logo looks almost identical to the Packers logo--every time I'm in Georgia it makes me think there's packers fans everywhere.
> ...




There's a couple things wrong with this picture: obviously it's not Lambeau field because it's not frigid and snowing, and, the one on the right has a coke in her hand, not beer.


----------



## Flyer_PE (Dec 11, 2014)

mudpuppy said:


> I hate that the UGA logo looks almost identical to the Packers logo--every time I'm in Georgia it makes me think there's packers fans everywhere.


It's not an illusion. Packer fans are everywhere.


----------



## engineergurl (Dec 11, 2014)

mudpuppy said:


> csb said:
> 
> 
> > mudpuppy said:
> ...




They are in San Francisco probably, the hippies probably have banned beer from football games


----------



## MA_PE (Dec 11, 2014)

I was starting to think this may have been a photoshop but no.....

It does exist and you can have one for $30.

http://www.greenbaystuff.com/green-bay-packers-cheesehead-cheese-bra.html


----------



## engineergurl (Dec 11, 2014)

exactly what search criteria did you use to find that one?


----------



## MA_PE (Dec 11, 2014)

engineergurl said:


> exactly what search criteria did you use to find that one?


"green bay packers cheese bra" what else?

Ironically, just going through the website and browsing the categories I didn't see it on any of the pages. I guess you have to go in knowing what you want. LOL


----------



## Road Guy (Dec 11, 2014)

more evidence that Clay Mathews is the best looking woman in Wisconsin


----------



## knight1fox3 (Dec 11, 2014)

^ how are the Falcons doing this year? LOL


----------



## csb (Dec 11, 2014)

> Product Description
> 
> That's right ladies (or even gents)...here's the one and only Green Bay Packers Cheese Bra! Made of semi-rigid foam, so it'll keep your chest in check. Nylon adjustable strap means the Cheese Bra fits most crazy Packer Fans! This unique Cheese Bra is the latest in Packers cheesy accessories so grab it before it's gone! One size fits most.




It's going to take a lot more than semi-rigid foam to keep my chest in check.


----------



## Ble_PE (Dec 11, 2014)

^How about a pair of hands?


----------



## Road Guy (Dec 11, 2014)

The falcons are in first place in their division and heading to the playoffs (after they let the Fugde Packers slip by them)


----------



## Road Guy (Dec 11, 2014)




----------



## mudpuppy (Dec 11, 2014)

^Love it!


----------



## knight1fox3 (Dec 12, 2014)

To sum up Matt Ryan's entire career...







And comments from MP have no bearing as he doesn't care for football. Quiet down...


----------



## mudpuppy (Dec 12, 2014)

Yeah but I still have to put up with the fans. Thankfully living down state there aren't as many, but I still come across them from time to time. Like at the MSP airport a couple weeks ago when a group of Packers-jersey-wearing people were blocking one of the moving walkways so no one could get by them.


----------



## engineergurl (Dec 12, 2014)

mudpuppy said:


> Yeah but I still have to put up with the fans. Thankfully living down state there aren't as many, but I still come across them from time to time. Like at the MSP airport a couple weeks ago when a group of Packers-jersey-wearing people were blocking one of the moving walkways so no one could get by them.




Did you try and say excuse me?


----------



## mudpuppy (Dec 12, 2014)

Yeah I did, as I tried to get through them--they didn't move, just looked at me slackjawed


----------



## Dark Knight (Dec 12, 2014)

Have to understand football fans are not the most intelligent people in the world. Most likely they were already drunk.


----------



## MA_PE (Dec 12, 2014)

If you're on a moving walkway, then why did you have to get by? If you wanted to walk you should've been on the floor beside them walking.

j/k.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Dec 14, 2014)

Real nice Packers. I feel like a Giants fan today. Ha ha, j/k NJ.

On a side note, Dex, you're in danger of letting LadyFox pass you by in the pick 'em league. :lmao:


----------



## NJmike PE (Dec 14, 2014)

knight1fox3 said:


> Real nice Packers. I feel like a Giants fan today. Ha ha, j/k NJ. :lmao:


No worries. It's true.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Dec 14, 2014)

On another note, Johnny Football x 2/5 1yd 2 Int = Johnny Bench


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Dec 14, 2014)

knight1fox3 said:


> On another note, Johnny Football x 2/5 1yd 2 Int = Johnny Bench


He sure did stink up the joint today.


----------



## matt267 PE (Dec 14, 2014)

Any dolphin fans around?


----------



## NJmike PE (Dec 14, 2014)

This pains so me, even sickens me but, go Cowboys.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Dec 14, 2014)

They don't need much help judging by the way this game is going thus far. But I should be working on my project. &lt;_&lt;


----------



## NJmike PE (Dec 15, 2014)

I just hate ALL Philadelphia fans. Pricks.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Dec 15, 2014)

knight1fox3 said:


> Real nice Packers. I feel like a Giants fan today. Ha ha, j/k NJ.
> 
> On a side note, Dex, you're in danger of letting LadyFox pass you by in the pick 'em league. :lmao:


Half the time I forget to do my picks until I'm leaving work on Thursday...


----------



## knight1fox3 (Dec 15, 2014)

Dexman PE PMP said:


> knight1fox3 said:
> 
> 
> > Real nice Packers. I feel like a Giants fan today. Ha ha, j/k NJ.
> ...


Lately this has been the case for me too. Some I just randomly assign points to with the CBS app on my phone.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Dec 15, 2014)

I just make a gut decision and then sort them by percentages. NE 99% over Jax = #1 Philly 40% over Dallas = #16


----------



## knight1fox3 (Dec 15, 2014)

Dexman PE PMP said:


> I just make a gut decision and then sort them by percentages. NE 99% over Jax = #1 Philly 40% over Dallas = #16


Well just remember, always put the full 16pts on Oakland.


----------



## Porter_ (Dec 18, 2014)

big game coming up Sunday night! GO HAWKS


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Dec 18, 2014)

My team (Titans) has a HUGE game against the Jets tonight. I bet there will literally be dozens of people watching (including those in the stadium).


----------



## Porter_ (Dec 18, 2014)

wilheldp_PE said:


> My team (Titans) has a HUGE game against the Jets tonight. I bet there will literally be dozens of people watching (including those in the stadium).




it's against the Jags but ha i agree it should be a relatively low-excitement game.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Dec 18, 2014)

Porter_ said:


> wilheldp_PE said:
> 
> 
> > My team (Titans) has a HUGE game against the Jets tonight. I bet there will literally be dozens of people watching (including those in the stadium).
> ...




Oops...yeah. Even worse. At least in New York, people will watch because Rex Ryan is a nut job. Nobody gives a shit about football in Jacksonville or Nashville.


----------



## DVINNY (Dec 19, 2014)

My STEELERS are killing me this year, they are bad enough to keep me frustrated, but yet somehow good enough to keep my hopes up. roller coasters are fun.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Dec 20, 2014)

DVINNY said:


> My STEELERS are killing me this year, they are bad enough to keep me frustrated, but yet somehow good enough to keep my hopes up. roller coasters are fun.


You're not truly a Steelers fan are you???


----------



## P-E (Dec 20, 2014)

wilheldp_PE said:


> Porter_ said:
> 
> 
> > wilheldp_PE said:
> ...


My team gets the Jets this week. Fans are predicting 51 - 7. Doubt it will be that upside down.


----------



## Porter_ (Dec 20, 2014)

power-engineer said:


> wilheldp_PE said:
> 
> 
> > Porter_ said:
> ...


i have a feeling there's going to be a lot of upsets this weekend, but the Pats/Jets game isn't going to be one of them. it's not even worth watching the game seriously, more of a 'keep it on in the background and check the score every now and then' game. it's going to be a massacre.


----------



## NJmike PE (Dec 20, 2014)




----------



## P-E (Dec 21, 2014)

Porter_ said:


> power-engineer said:
> 
> 
> > wilheldp_PE said:
> ...


That was too close.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Dec 21, 2014)

Playoffs!


----------



## Porter_ (Dec 21, 2014)

power-engineer said:


> Porter_ said:
> 
> 
> > power-engineer said:
> ...


Turns out I would make a terrible NFL analyst. Close indeed.


----------



## Porter_ (Dec 22, 2014)




----------



## Ble_PE (Dec 22, 2014)

So somehow or another the Panthers actually have a shot to repeat as NFC South champions if they beat the Falcons next week. That means the NFC South Champion will have 7 wins. I'm a fan, so I want to see them win and make the playoffs, but it's a bit hard to get pumped up about a 7 win playoff team...


----------



## DVINNY (Dec 22, 2014)

STEELERS ARE IN!

Now we need to take care of Cinnci this week, and take the division. Hope we can get the defense to step it up a notch for the playoffs and give us a chance.


----------



## P-E (Dec 23, 2014)

Pats take it. Sorry Dex


----------



## ventilator (Dec 23, 2014)

OK, all the Bucs need to do is loose their last game and we get the first overall pick. I have a feeling they're going to screw this up b/c we aren't allowed to have nice things.


----------



## Road Guy (Dec 23, 2014)

Manning is looking Old, I hope the Bronco's have a backup plan for next year-- I cant see them getting it done...


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Dec 23, 2014)

And so the Browns season goes...


----------



## knight1fox3 (Dec 23, 2014)

LOL that Denver lost to the Bengals...


----------



## Road Guy (Dec 23, 2014)

Maybe they will work out a trade for Jamis Winston!


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Dec 24, 2014)

Road Guy said:


> Maybe they will work out a trade for Jamis Winston!




Hey, the browns are probably going for him, as if we need another "star" quarterback.


----------



## csb (Dec 24, 2014)

knight1fox3 said:


> DVINNY said:
> 
> 
> > My STEELERS are killing me this year, they are bad enough to keep me frustrated, but yet somehow good enough to keep my hopes up. roller coasters are fun.
> ...




Why do you think we had a terrible towel emoticon?


----------



## P-E (Dec 24, 2014)

Road Guy said:


> Manning is looking Old, I hope the Bronco's have a backup plan for next year-- I cant see them getting it done...


----------



## willsee (Dec 26, 2014)

Who Dey Bengals

Also glad that the Browns didn't draft Teddy Bridgewater.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Dec 26, 2014)

Go Pack Go!


----------



## NJmike PE (Dec 26, 2014)

I'll drink to that


----------



## P-E (Dec 26, 2014)

I suddenly want to be Green Bay fan.


----------



## Exengineer (Dec 28, 2014)

I expect the Packers to make short work of the Lions today and take the division to avoid having to play in the wildcard round. May well wear my foam cheesehead along with my Packers T-shirt. This could be the last chance for Rodgers &amp; company to make it to another Super Bowl. Age, injuries and free-agency all combine to take their toll eventually.


----------



## P-E (Dec 28, 2014)

Exengineer said:


> May well wear my foam cheesehead along with my Packers T-shirt.


I suddenly don't want to be a Green Bay fan.


----------



## Exengineer (Dec 28, 2014)

power-engineer said:


> Exengineer said:
> 
> 
> > May well wear my foam cheesehead along with my Packers T-shirt.
> ...


Why's that? Always have to be contrary don't you?


----------



## P-E (Dec 28, 2014)




----------



## NJmike PE (Dec 28, 2014)

Exengineer said:


> power-engineer said:
> 
> 
> > Exengineer said:
> ...


Says captain hologram...


----------



## Exengineer (Dec 28, 2014)

Right on! Truth, like time, is relative, not absolute. Whatever you believe to be the truth is the truth. I can muster as much evidence for my truth as you can for yours, so no one is right or wrong. We believe different truths that's all. What's so hard to comprehend about that?


----------



## NJmike PE (Dec 28, 2014)

:facepalm:

I liked it better when you were in a different time zone


----------



## P-E (Dec 28, 2014)

Exengineer said:


> Right on! Truth, like time, is relative, not absolute. Whatever you believe to be the truth is the truth. I can muster as much evidence for my truth as you can for yours, so no one is right or wrong. We believe different truths that's all. What's so hard to comprehend about that?


----------



## matt267 PE (Dec 28, 2014)

What the hell is going on in here?


----------



## NJmike PE (Dec 28, 2014)

Oz is now ex. Nothing more.


----------



## NJmike PE (Dec 28, 2014)

Carry on


----------



## matt267 PE (Dec 28, 2014)

NJmike PE said:


> Oz is now ex. Nothing more.


Well that was obvious.


----------



## P-E (Dec 28, 2014)

Bills are getting a late Christmas gift.


----------



## MA_PE (Dec 29, 2014)

yep. The radio reported this morning that the Bills won the "Meaningless Bowl"


----------



## Road Guy (Dec 29, 2014)

So the Cowgirls are finishing the season like a tornado! wonder if they will have the typical playoff collapse?

So who all got fired?

Mike Smith

Harbough (we will take him in ATL)

??


----------



## NJmike PE (Dec 29, 2014)

Rex and gm idzik got shit canned this morning


----------



## P-E (Dec 29, 2014)

NJmike PE said:


> Rex and gm idzik got shit canned this morning


Didn't see that coming.


----------



## NJmike PE (Dec 29, 2014)

Seriously.


----------



## P-E (Dec 29, 2014)

We knew this was coming last year.


----------



## Supe (Dec 29, 2014)

I think I blame Idzic more than Ryan for their suckitude.


----------



## P-E (Dec 29, 2014)

Yup. Ryan will end up with another team.


----------



## Road Guy (Dec 29, 2014)

He may be the spark that Jacksonville needs!


----------



## DVINNY (Dec 30, 2014)

I don't like that we have to play the Ravens first round, especially now that it looks like Bell is out with the knee injury.

Even if STEELERS take care of the Ravens, both teams usually come out of that game so beat up, they have little starters left for next game.

Luck of the draw.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Dec 31, 2014)




----------



## csb (Dec 31, 2014)

KF, we've talked about you posting pictures of yourself on here.


----------



## snickerd3 (Dec 31, 2014)

the bears are hiring...sounds like an all positions available sort of deal.


----------



## P-E (Dec 31, 2014)

csb said:


> KF, we've talked about you posting pictures of yourself on here.


I had to zoom in on it to realize it was a lion, phew.


----------



## Master slacker (Jan 1, 2015)

NFL!,,,,!


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 2, 2015)

since my projections are doing so well this past week with college, I see Denver Beating the Panthers in the Super Bowl!!!

LOL-- sorry Dex


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jan 4, 2015)

LOL @ Steelers. Can't believe Carolina is advancing.

Guess we'll just have to beat Dallas.


----------



## Dark Knight (Jan 4, 2015)

Am particularly missing VT tonight. We would exchange posts about the football games as they progressed. Man I miss our friend so much.


----------



## NJmike PE (Jan 4, 2015)

Football was the only topic he and I discussed. Usuall6 because it involved me bashing his pats and their inability to beat Eli and the GMEN.


----------



## Dark Knight (Jan 4, 2015)

That is what he talked about during our last phone conversation. He told me we needed to meet one day and talk about football.


----------



## Dark Knight (Jan 4, 2015)

The play today in the Boyz vs Lions game WAS pass interference. I told my son even before the ref threw the flag. It challenges the imagination to understand why it was picked up but it definitely was pass interference. The defender never played the ball. Have seen similar plays the whole season and it was always flagged. Dallas got a late Christmas gift.


----------



## NJmike PE (Jan 4, 2015)

I couldn't agree more. Makes you wonder...


----------



## P-E (Jan 4, 2015)

NJmike PE said:


> Football was the only topic he and I discussed. Usuall6 because it involved me bashing his pats and their inability to beat Eli and the GMEN.


Where are the GMEN this post season?

Go Pats!


----------



## NJmike PE (Jan 5, 2015)

power-engineer said:


> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> > Football was the only topic he and I discussed. Usuall6 because it involved me bashing his pats and their inability to beat Eli and the GMEN.
> ...


Hahaha. Win a Superbowl after Spygate. Then twak. Till then, go paak your caar in the yaad


----------



## matt267 PE (Jan 5, 2015)

http://bleacherreport.com/articles/1061258-fired-up-setting-the-record-straight-on-spygate


----------



## P-E (Jan 5, 2015)

NJmike PE said:


> power-engineer said:
> 
> 
> > NJmike PE said:
> ...


This is as good a year as any to win it. I may not know who will win it all this year, but I do know it won't be NYG.


----------



## NJmike PE (Jan 5, 2015)

the pats won't win it this year. They may get there, but too many of the NFC teams remaining with a legit chance to also make it, have strong, in your face defenses. TB doesn't handle those D's too well. See the two SB's he lost (both against the GMEN).


----------



## Dark Knight (Jan 5, 2015)

^^^^ There was a lot of luck involved in one of those wins. If my memory does not betray me, Eli did his best Roethlisberger impersonation, something he has never replicated, and then the WR had crazy glue on his helmet.


----------



## NJmike PE (Jan 5, 2015)

Dark Knight said:


> ^^^^ There was a lot of luck involved in one of those win. If my memory does not betray me, Eli did his best Roethlisberger impersonation, something he has never replicated, and then the WR had crazy glue on his helmet.


very true, but the one that was replicated was the manner in which to beat brady. Hit him early and often. He starts to hear footsteps and then giselle takes to social media to complain about his teammates.


----------



## MA_PE (Jan 5, 2015)

Pats have been a roller coaster/crap shoot for a few games this year. It's all about who shows up to play on game day. I hope Brady and crew can get another ring.


----------



## csb (Jan 5, 2015)

Dark Knight said:


> The play today in the Boyz vs Lions game WAS pass interference. I told my son even before the ref threw the flag. It challenges the imagination to understand why it was picked up but it definitely was pass interference. The defender never played the ball. Have seen similar plays the whole season and it was always flagged. Dallas got a late Christmas gift.




That Santa Jones had to pay a lot of money for.

http://www.cbssports.com/nfl/writer/jason-la-canfora/24652025/is-this-the-nfl-ref-czar-on-cowboys-party-bus-irate-nfl-execs-say-yes


----------



## snickerd3 (Jan 5, 2015)

wait there is still football going on? when is the superbowl


----------



## Porter_ (Jan 5, 2015)

what are everyone's predictions?

Divisional Round:

New England &gt; Baltimore

Indianapolis &gt; Denver

Seattle &gt; Carolina

Green Bay &gt; Dallas

Conference Championships

New England &gt; Indianapolis

Seattle &gt; Green Bay

Super Bowl:

Seattle &gt; New England

(choosing both #1 seeds to appear in the super bowl clearly shows i'm a football genius)


----------



## csb (Jan 5, 2015)




----------



## csb (Jan 5, 2015)

Porter_ said:


> what are everyone's predictions?
> 
> Divisional Round:
> 
> ...




Seattle will somehow crumble under Carolina. I've got to pick an underdog somewhere in that lineup.


----------



## Porter_ (Jan 5, 2015)

csb said:


> Seattle will somehow crumble under Carolina. I've got to pick an underdog somewhere in that lineup.




no way jose. Indy and Baltimore have a better chance to upset imo.


----------



## Supe (Jan 5, 2015)

As much as I want Carolina to win, I don't see them upsetting Seattle on the road.


----------



## Dark Knight (Jan 5, 2015)

I do not want Carolina to win. Cannot withstand jerks and Newton is a first rate one.

It is funny because Carolina used to be a team I liked.


----------



## NJmike PE (Jan 5, 2015)

Porter_ said:


> Divisional Round:
> 
> New England &gt; Baltimore
> 
> ...


I wavered over NE and Denver, but in the end, peyton always ends up losing to brady.

Sea's D will wreck NE


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 5, 2015)

In other news I won my work fantasy football leauge ! $200 to me 

All I know is I didn't know who Lavon Bell was before this season but he was a lifesaver!!!


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 5, 2015)

I came in 2nd in my work league, and got $330. If I would have won the Super Bowl, it would have been $630.


----------



## Supe (Jan 5, 2015)

Dark Knight said:


> I do not want Carolina to win. Cannot withstand jerks and Newton is a first rate one.
> 
> It is funny because Carolina used to be a team I liked.




He's the one reason I'm only an in-between Carolina fan, despite living here. (Not like the Jets are much better.)


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 5, 2015)

damn maybe we need to up the anty at our firm next year!! We had 10 guys in at $25/ EA.. runner up got $50 bucks...


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jan 5, 2015)

Neighborhood league is 12 guys @ $50 each. We payout $10/week to the highest scoring team, the rest goes to 1st, 2nd, &amp; 3rd place. I was top scoring 3 times so I was only out $20. Had Atlanta learned how to get into the endzone instead of kicking so many field goals against Arizona a couple weeks ago I would have won the league too.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jan 5, 2015)

NJmike PE said:


> Porter_ said:
> 
> 
> > Divisional Round:
> ...


Fixt.


----------



## NJmike PE (Jan 5, 2015)

^ :facepalm:


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jan 5, 2015)

Dexman PE PMP said:


> Neighborhood league is 12 guys @ $50 each. We payout $10/week to the highest scoring team, the rest goes to 1st, 2nd, &amp; 3rd place. I was top scoring 3 times so I was only out $20. Had Atlanta learned how to get into the endzone instead of kicking so many field goals against Arizona a couple weeks ago I would have won the league too.


And how did you do in our Pick 'em League? LOL


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jan 5, 2015)

Meh, I didn't even bother with the last week or 2.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 5, 2015)

Road Guy said:


> damn maybe we need to up the anty at our firm next year!! We had 10 guys in at $25/ EA.. runner up got $50 bucks...




Ours is $100 to enter. Highest score each week gets $10, division winners get $100 each, SB runner up gets $200, SB winner gets $500. I won 3 weeks, won my division, lost the SB for $330.


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 5, 2015)

As a good married man I told my wife that I won $100 in the league


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jan 6, 2015)

Here comes the pain train Romo....


----------



## matt267 PE (Jan 6, 2015)

^ I have a feeling that's going to be an ugly game.


----------



## Porter_ (Jan 6, 2015)

should be a helluva game to watch. i'm looking forward to it.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jan 6, 2015)

I just hope Manning decides to leave his walker on the sideline for a few more weeks. He has been looking old and the Broncos offense is not looking half as scary as it should be for a 12-4 team. I'd love to see them win the Super Bowl, but they peaked several weeks ago and are on the downhill side of things...


----------



## csb (Jan 6, 2015)

This is the most oft-repeated move by the lady of the house where I live.


----------



## Dark Knight (Jan 6, 2015)

Pics or it did not happen.


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 6, 2015)

csb said:


> This is the most oft-repeated move by the lady of the house where I live.




Are you wearing that much clothing when you repeat this move?


----------



## csb (Jan 6, 2015)

Always clothed, so pics forthcoming.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Jan 6, 2015)

To me it looks like he is straining really hard to drop a deuce.


----------



## P-E (Jan 10, 2015)

Clear. Heart attack central in New England Dex see you next week likely.


----------



## NJmike PE (Jan 10, 2015)

I hate new England


----------



## matt267 PE (Jan 10, 2015)

What time are the Giants playing this weekend?


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 10, 2015)

Flacco is still a hell of a QB... Id take him any day of the week


----------



## Dark Knight (Jan 10, 2015)

As a neutral fan I enjoyed the game. Was a good one. Weird to see both coaches making tactical errors at the end of the game.

If VT was alive during this one he would have died of a heart attack. I can clearly read him..."F$%ck my life. Stupid ______. " etc, etc.

Now I would like the Seahawks make Newton eat the football.


----------



## Dark Knight (Jan 10, 2015)

Road Guy said:


> Flacco is still a hell of a QB... Id take him any day of the week




That is true.


----------



## P-E (Jan 10, 2015)

Block?


----------



## P-E (Jan 10, 2015)

Dark Knight said:


> As a neutral fan I enjoyed the game. Was a good one. Weird to see both coaches making tactical errors at the end of the game.
> 
> If VT was alive during this one he would have died of a heart attack. I can clearly read him..."F$%ck my life. Stupid ______. " etc, etc.
> 
> Now I would like the Seahawks make Newton eat the football.


Rip VT. I'll do my best Go pats!


----------



## P-E (Jan 10, 2015)

NJmike PE said:


> I hate new England


You'll learn to love us. Sorry


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 10, 2015)

I love when Brady is losing and he cries like a little bitch...


----------



## NJmike PE (Jan 10, 2015)

Road Guy said:


> I love when Brady is losing and he cries like a little bitch...


This. In the first half when they were beating the piss out of him, was probably the best part of the game for me.


----------



## P-E (Jan 10, 2015)

NJmike PE said:


> Road Guy said:
> 
> 
> > I love when Brady is losing and he cries like a little bitch...
> ...


You wish you had a bitch like that. Just saying.


----------



## envirotex (Jan 10, 2015)

I love that Tom Brady is just arm candy to his beautiful wife.


----------



## MA_PE (Jan 11, 2015)

a real nail biter but they pulled it off. very entertaining game.

I hope the Pats can plug through and get the big rings, but we don't expect a cake walk.


----------



## NJmike PE (Jan 11, 2015)

power-engineer said:


> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> > Road Guy said:
> ...


No. No I wouldn't. The fact of the matter is that pretty boy Tom only has one more ring than Eli. AND, both of Eli's rings came against cry baby Tom.


----------



## matt267 PE (Jan 11, 2015)

That was a close game too.


----------



## NJmike PE (Jan 11, 2015)

No doubt Fox is drunk after that game.


----------



## matt267 PE (Jan 11, 2015)

I'm sure he would have been drunk anyway.


----------



## NJmike PE (Jan 11, 2015)




----------



## NJmike PE (Jan 11, 2015)




----------



## MA_PE (Jan 11, 2015)

NJmike PE said:


> power-engineer said:
> 
> 
> > NJmike PE said:
> ...


----------



## MA_PE (Jan 11, 2015)

Eli was lucky as $hit both times. The pats beat them selves. Peyton is much better than Eli.


----------



## NJmike PE (Jan 11, 2015)

I know. I've heard the lucky comments before. As was Tom with the tuck rule.


----------



## matt267 PE (Jan 11, 2015)

Luck helped the colts tonight.


----------



## NJmike PE (Jan 11, 2015)

Very true.


----------



## Dark Knight (Jan 11, 2015)

And Peyton Manning does it again!!!! Another playoff early exit.


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 11, 2015)

I'm waiting to hear the moral victory from the local sports news here....


----------



## Dark Knight (Jan 11, 2015)

I saw this upset coming a few weeks ago. It looked like Father Time is finally billing Manning.


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 11, 2015)

Peyton is still a hell of an athlete... I hope he calls it quits while people still think that of him


----------



## P-E (Jan 12, 2015)

^true. Don't think a QB older than 38 has ever won a Super Bowl.


----------



## Dark Knight (Jan 12, 2015)

Road Guy said:


> Peyton is still a hell of an athlete... I hope he calls it quits while people still think that of him




I do not disagree. But a hell of an athlete at 20 something &gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt; hell of an athlete almost 40.

For some reason I cannot understand Denver's passing game regressed during the final part of the season. Peyton's numbers were not even close to the ones he was putting at the beginning. Then Denver, at least officially, decided they wanted to be more physical and run the ball more. I guess it did not work. Am not an expert but the game against St. Louis was a turning point, a bad turning point, for their season.


----------



## Supe (Jan 12, 2015)

^^^ Sore and beat up QB would explain it. They can say they ran it because a "balanced running game is what wins in the playoffs", but what they should have said is "Peyton is dropping off because he's tired."


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jan 12, 2015)

Didn't help he was playing with a torn quad muscle...

http://espn.go.com/nfl/playoffs/2014/story/_/id/12154238/peyton-manning-denver-broncos-played-torn-right-quad-last-month-season

The team that played yesterday didn't even deserve to be in the playoffs. Gase/Manning are not run-first offensively minded, so it was no shock that the running game sucked. The O-line has been horrible for the last 6+ weeks, and combined with Manning's injury lead to a bad passing game. As optimistic as I usually am about the Broncos, there was no way they were going very far in the postseason this year.

Only thing I can hope for now is for the Seahawks to absolutely throttle New England in the Superbowl so that the Bronco's haters can see Seattle really is that good.


----------



## NJmike PE (Jan 12, 2015)

Dexman PE PMP said:


> Only thing I can hope for now is for the Seahawks to absolutely throttle New England in the Superbowl so that the Bronco's haters can see Seattle really is that good.


THIS.


----------



## Dark Knight (Jan 12, 2015)

Am OK with any team winning the SB this year. But would like to see Wilson vs Luck on it. If it happens will be a like the pass of the torch.


----------



## NJmike PE (Jan 12, 2015)

^ That would be awesome


----------



## P-E (Jan 12, 2015)

Green Bay or Seattle would be tough. I think Indy won't be much of a problem.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jan 12, 2015)

Seattle vs New England would be "Gimmick vs loophole Bowl"


----------



## Porter_ (Jan 12, 2015)

there's not a bad super bowl scenario, all would be interesting to watch. most interesting to least interesting:

1) *Seattle* vs New England

2) *Seattle* vs Indianapolis

3) Green Bay vs *Indianapolis*

4) *Green Bay* vs New England

*bold* is who i would root for. all would be fun to watch. i'm a Hawks fan so obviously scenario 1 and 2 are the most exciting for me.


----------



## Dark Knight (Jan 12, 2015)

Dexman PE PMP said:


> Seattle vs New England would be "Gimmick vs loophole Bowl"




Are saying this because what Sherman said when Seattle beat New England in 2012?

Seattle vs New England would be a real feast for the media, the Media Bowl. I can already imagine Sherman running his mouth: "They are not going to beat us with that gimmick offense". And then Belichick responding to the pressinsert dark and creepy voice here) "We are focused on the Seahawks team right now and not in a single player".

Like him or not Richard Sherman is a heck of a player and is very smart also. It is not the typical dumb loud mouth.


----------



## engineergurl (Jan 12, 2015)

"I'm thankful"

I don't know much about that dude, but he cracks me up during his interviews and I always think, way to stick it to the man, lol.


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 12, 2015)

I really want to pull for the Seahawks but I cant stand Pete Carroll and his excellent hair! (for a guy his age).. I have never really cared for the Colts... Not sure what to do...


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jan 12, 2015)

matt267 said:


> I'm sure he would have been drunk anyway.


 Like you &amp; NJ weren't? Now where did I put that banhammer...



NJmike PE said:


> Dexman PE PMP said:
> 
> 
> > Only thing I can hope for now is for the Seahawks *PACKERS* to absolutely throttle New England in the Superbowl so that the Bronco's haters can see Seattle really is that good.
> ...


Fixt. Wouldn't be the first time we beat New England in a Superbowl.


----------



## engineergurl (Jan 12, 2015)

knight1fox3 said:


> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm sure he would have been drunk anyway.
> ...


If the packers were to do that what does that have anything to do with the Bronco's and Seattle?


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jan 12, 2015)

Because: "Brett Farrrrve" -John Madden


----------



## NJmike PE (Jan 12, 2015)




----------



## MA_PE (Jan 12, 2015)

wow! all you NE haters are starting to give me a complex.

Time for Brady and crew to add to their jewelry collection.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jan 12, 2015)

Broncos and Coach John Fox are parting ways.


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 12, 2015)

that was quick -they had to have someone lined up?


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 12, 2015)

Ryan to the Bills


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jan 12, 2015)

Road Guy said:


> that was quick -they had to have someone lined up?


no clue. It looks like they will also lose Del Rio and Adam Gase (defensive &amp; offensive coordinators) to other head coaching opportunities. Looks like a whole new coaching staff will be here this summer.


----------



## Dark Knight (Jan 12, 2015)

Road Guy said:


> Ryan to the Bills




LOL. He is a glutton for punishment. Smith and Manuel QB stats are identical. Meaning that he still does not have a QB.


----------



## Dark Knight (Jan 12, 2015)

Dexman PE PMP said:


> Broncos and Coach John Fox are parting ways.




And Manning sounded like he was ready to retire.


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 12, 2015)

I imagine working for john Elway really sucks.. He was a great QB but I imagine he is a "my shit doesn't stink" type of guy......


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jan 12, 2015)

engineergurl said:


> knight1fox3 said:
> 
> 
> > matt267 said:
> ...


Absolutely nothing. LOL


----------



## Exengineer (Jan 12, 2015)

Good to see Denver ousted from playoffs. After their dismal 35 point loss in Super Bowl they shouldn't get anywhere near sniffing distance of that game.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jan 18, 2015)

VTE would have appreciated this. GO PACK!

&gt;http://vimeo.com/117074396


----------



## P-E (Jan 18, 2015)

Go Pats


----------



## NJmike PE (Jan 18, 2015)

All you need is a little Luck. Go Colts.


----------



## P-E (Jan 18, 2015)

They are going to need more than Luck.

My son wants the blue team to win the nfc game. His favorite color is blue.


----------



## NJmike PE (Jan 18, 2015)

Get used to the fg, Fox. Gonna be a long day


----------



## P-E (Jan 18, 2015)

Or TDs


----------



## NJmike PE (Jan 18, 2015)

NJmike PE said:


> Get used to the fg, Fox. Gonna be a long day


Yeah, about that...


----------



## P-E (Jan 18, 2015)

Legion of gloom


----------



## NJmike PE (Jan 18, 2015)

Fox, Fox, Fox.

Lol


----------



## Dark Knight (Jan 18, 2015)

Are you OK KFox? Are you OK?


----------



## P-E (Jan 18, 2015)

Uh oh


----------



## NJmike PE (Jan 18, 2015)

Someone is now on suicide watch


----------



## P-E (Jan 18, 2015)

Go pats


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 18, 2015)

Pulling for the pats so they can get throttled in the SB...


----------



## NJmike PE (Jan 18, 2015)

Road Guy said:


> Pulling for the pats so they can get throttled in the SB...


I wouldn't mind that either


----------



## Dark Knight (Jan 18, 2015)

Personally would like to see Wilson vs Luck in the SB.


----------



## Dark Knight (Jan 18, 2015)

knight1fox3 said:


> VTE would have appreciated this. GO PACK!
> 
> &gt;http://vimeo.com/117074396




Relax...KFox...Relax...


----------



## Dark Knight (Jan 18, 2015)

Did you see the wind suddenly blowing during the FG attempt?

I suspect VT sneezed on purpose on that one.


----------



## P-E (Jan 18, 2015)

TD


----------



## P-E (Jan 18, 2015)

Death blow


----------



## NJmike PE (Jan 18, 2015)

Should be fun watching Brady get punched in the throat by Seattle's defense


----------



## P-E (Jan 18, 2015)

Wheels are off


----------



## P-E (Jan 18, 2015)

Ouch


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jan 18, 2015)

Pretty [email protected] disheartening. But toward the end there, we didn't really deserve to win. McCarthy played way to conservative in my opinion.



NJmike PE said:


> Fox, Fox, Fox.
> 
> 
> Lol






Dark Knight said:


> Are you OK KFox? Are you OK?


Just a game but that loss stings. Probably won't watch the news for a week or so since I know they won't shut up about it.


----------



## MA_PE (Jan 19, 2015)

Go pats. Seattle will be tough but they will fall!


----------



## Supe (Jan 19, 2015)

Rooting for the anti-New-England.

Colts players should walk around in trenchcoats and dark glasses today to keep from being spotted. That game was embarassing.

Green Bay did a nice job of handing that one away, though I'm sure it would have been different if Rogers wasn't limping around. Russell Wilson sure turned on the afterburners with 5 minutes to go, though. I think the worst play for GB wasn't the botched onside kick. It was the non-existent attempt to swat the 2 point conversion down. I forget who the player was for GB, but he pretty much just watched Seattle's guy catch it.


----------



## NJmike PE (Jan 19, 2015)

Well, in honor of VT's Bday I guess I'm glad the pats won


----------



## Dark Knight (Jan 19, 2015)

NJmike PE said:


> Well, in honor of VT's Bday I guess I'm glad the pats won




WOW!!!!! He would have been 35 years old today. It is not easy to understand how in the world someone so young died like that. Have to admit that this post season has been tough for me. We used to comment about the games and it was so much fun.

I wanted to see Luck vs Wilson in the SB but it is going to be fun seeing the Seahawks' D against Brady. Remember the Sherman statement after a game between those two a couple of years ago? Check the link...

http://sports.yahoo.com/blogs/shutdown-corner/richard-sherman-beats-tom-brady-taunts-pats-u-104646336--nfl.html

This is going to be a circus.


----------



## NJmike PE (Jan 19, 2015)

Dark Knight said:


> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> > Well, in honor of VT's Bday I guess I'm glad the pats won
> ...


true dat. The other thing that I'm expecting is jawing between Sherman and Revis. There was a bith of that going on a few years back too about who was the best shutdown corner


----------



## Dark Knight (Jan 19, 2015)

^^^ I think Sherman is much better.


----------



## NJmike PE (Jan 19, 2015)

agreed, but that won't stop them from going at it again


----------



## Supe (Jan 19, 2015)

I've watched guys challenge Sherman and win. I can't say the same about Revis.


----------



## NJmike PE (Jan 19, 2015)




----------



## Porter_ (Jan 19, 2015)

Supe said:


> I think the worst play for GB wasn't the botched onside kick. It was the non-existent attempt to swat the 2 point conversion down. I forget who the player was for GB, but he pretty much just watched Seattle's guy catch it.




it was HaHa Clinton-Dix, he's an all-star and had two INT's yesterday. He just dropped the ball on that play. i'm glad for it, GO HAWKS! what an emotional game. can't wait to watch the match up with the Pats in the super bowl.


----------



## NJmike PE (Jan 19, 2015)

HaHa, that's funny


----------



## Porter_ (Jan 19, 2015)

Porter_ said:


> what are everyone's predictions?
> 
> Divisional Round:
> 
> ...




i'm 6-0 in the postseason! not exactly rocket surgery i know. here's to being 7-0 come Feb. 1st.


----------



## NJmike PE (Jan 19, 2015)




----------



## matt267 PE (Jan 20, 2015)

NJmike PE said:


>


I doubt it.


----------



## P-E (Jan 20, 2015)

matt267 said:


> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


I agree NJ. What a boring lopsided Pats victory that would be.


----------



## NJmike PE (Jan 20, 2015)

power-engineer said:


> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> > NJmike PE said:
> ...


doubtful. You guys wouldn't be able to deflate the balls anymore, now that the league is onto your cheating weighs.


----------



## matt267 PE (Jan 20, 2015)

^ I sea what you did there.


----------



## matt267 PE (Jan 20, 2015)




----------



## P-E (Jan 20, 2015)

NJmike PE said:


> power-engineer said:
> 
> 
> > matt267 said:
> ...


I say as long as the beer and cheerleaders aren't flat, play ball.


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 20, 2015)

So Elway hires his friend Kubiak to coach the Broncos? I know I am probably the only person in this town that doesn't believe whatever Elway says but I just can't see that working out.

I used to really like Elway when I was a kid however you guys are really missing out. Listening to this guy speak on the radio is pretty comical.


----------



## matt267 PE (Jan 21, 2015)

http://espn.go.com/boston/story/_/id/12202450/nfl-says-new-england-patriots-had-inflated-footballs-afc-championship-game

I think I'm done with the nfl.

If true or not, this shit makes it not fun. I've been a pats fan since the early 90s. But now, this is too much drama for me to care.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 21, 2015)

matt267 said:


> http://espn.go.com/boston/story/_/id/12202450/nfl-says-new-england-patriots-had-inflated-footballs-afc-championship-game
> 
> I think I'm done with the nfl.
> 
> If true or not, this shit makes it not fun. I've been a pats fan since the early 90s. But now, this is too much drama for me to care.




I think the NFL needs to be very careful how they handle this. The referees touch the football before every single play. So if those footballs were under-inflated to the point where it made a noticeable difference in the way they handle, the refs should have recognized it immediately. Either they are incompetent, or they were in on it. Either way, it makes the NFL look just as bad, if not worse, than the Patriots...assuming the Patriots did it on purpose.


----------



## matt267 PE (Jan 21, 2015)

For a multi billion dollar company, the nfl sure does look incompetent.


----------



## frazil (Jan 21, 2015)

I heard they didn't notice until halftime. My question is, is it possible that they had it inflated to the lowest allowed limit at the start of the game and then when the temp dropped 20 degrees in the first half (it got really cold!!) the ball pressure decreased?

Either way I think the media is making way too big a deal out of this because people love to hate the patriots. I agree wil, that the nfl has to be careful how they deal with it.


----------



## matt267 PE (Jan 21, 2015)

I wonder what the pressure was in the colts footballs? I also wonder if the refs record what the pressure is when they check the footballs in the locker rooms prior to the game.

PV=nRT right?


----------



## frazil (Jan 21, 2015)

Plus...they took those balls out of play at halftime and Then the patriots went on a 3 TD streak in the pouring rain. Shut up haterz.


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 21, 2015)

I don't see the big deal in this since each team uses their own balls?


----------



## Supe (Jan 21, 2015)

Road Guy said:


> I don't see the big deal in this since each team uses their own balls?




That's the issue. Underinflation is deemed an advantage, which Indy wouldn't have had without also cheating.


----------



## Supe (Jan 21, 2015)

frazil said:


> I heard they didn't notice until halftime. My question is, is it possible that they had it inflated to the lowest allowed limit at the start of the game and then when the temp dropped 20 degrees in the first half (it got really cold!!) the ball pressure decreased?
> 
> Either way I think the media is making way too big a deal out of this because people love to hate the patriots. I agree wil, that the nfl has to be careful how they deal with it.


I think they need to take a hard stance - they were discovered to have violated the rules. It's cheating, whether it is intentional or unintentional, and the Pats are repeat offenders. At a minimum, I think they should take away all of their draft picks. Hell, NASCAR docks drivers and entire teams points or race wins based on rules that aren't even cut and dry.


----------



## engineergurl (Jan 21, 2015)

Supe said:


> frazil said:
> 
> 
> > I heard they didn't notice until halftime. My question is, is it possible that they had it inflated to the lowest allowed limit at the start of the game and then when the temp dropped 20 degrees in the first half (it got really cold!!) the ball pressure decreased?
> ...


so stupid question but if it was unintentional, are they supposed to keep pumps and measure before each ball goes into the game and then re-inflate it if it is impacted by the weather?


----------



## Supe (Jan 21, 2015)

engineergurl said:


> Supe said:
> 
> 
> > frazil said:
> ...


If need be, yes. That's what ball boys are for. More realistically, the NFL should have pre-game checks and then control/segregate the balls for both teams, so that if there is a reduction in temperature, it equally impacts both teams. The temperature was the same for both teams, and Indy's footballs were fine.


----------



## matt267 PE (Jan 21, 2015)

^ Did they retest Indy's footballs after the initial before gameplay check?


----------



## frazil (Jan 21, 2015)

They have a 2lb range that have to be within, so if the colts were higher to begin with they may have been fine.


----------



## Supe (Jan 21, 2015)

matt267 said:


> ^ Did they retest Indy's footballs after the initial before gameplay check?




My understanding was that all of the balls were checked following the NFL being notified that the balls felt underinflated, though I haven't seen anything official.


----------



## roadwreck (Jan 21, 2015)

I don't think there is a less likable team in the NFL right now then the Patriots. They always seem to be mired in some sort of controversy.


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 21, 2015)

I don't like them (See previous Brady comments) but I still don't see this being a huge advantage- if anything its harder to throw a underinflated ball?


----------



## Porter_ (Jan 21, 2015)

let's nerd this out.

NFL rule is between 12.5 and 13.5 psi. take the worst case scenario, they inflated the balls to the minimum 12.5 psi at room temp and then the temp on the field dropped dramatically:

P1: 12.5 psi

T1: 70F

T2: 21F (FYI field temp at gametime was 51F)

*P2: 11.3 psi*

this is probably flawed logic since i doubt the NFL tested balls right there on the sideline at the end of the game. they probably tested indoors (back at ~70F) so in theory the pressure should be back to the original inflated pressure, which apparently is a couple psi short.

conclusion: belichick is a brilliant, dirty bastard.


----------



## roadwreck (Jan 21, 2015)

I don't think this particular incident had any impact on the outcome of the game, but there always seem to be these sort of things pop up with the patriots. I mean just the week before there was the ineligible receiver nonsense, which wasn't against the rules but somewhat undermines the notion of fair play.


----------



## NJmike PE (Jan 21, 2015)

Everyone in Green Bay thanks the Patriots for taking the focus off of another epic collapse where they failed to complete a NFC Championship game, but then come out in the following days and boast how they were/are the better team. They just beat themselves.


----------



## Porter_ (Jan 21, 2015)

scenario 2 which i think is clearly what happened: Belichick inflated them in a sauna, NFL tested in a meat locker:

P1: 12.5 psi

T1: 100 F

T2: 0 F

*P2: 10.3 psi*

there is is. there's that 2 psi. Belichick needs to use this to clear his good name.


----------



## matt267 PE (Jan 21, 2015)

Porter_ said:


> yeah that's a constant volume process. i don't see how the volume would change much (excessive Gronk spiking!). anyway, scenario 2 (!) which i think is clearly what happened:
> 
> Belichick inflated them in a sauna, NFL tested in a meat locker:
> 
> ...


I think the volume of the air bladder could change quite a bit. Isn't it just made of rubber?

Edit:

But I agree, it just don't look right.


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 21, 2015)

its like my HS football coach used to say to us "Its always better to cheat than to repeat" &lt;-- True Story


----------



## matt267 PE (Jan 21, 2015)

I need a new sport to follow.

Go Bruins!!!


----------



## Porter_ (Jan 21, 2015)

matt267 said:


> Porter_ said:
> 
> 
> > yeah that's a constant volume process. i don't see how the volume would change much (excessive Gronk spiking!). anyway, scenario 2 (!) which i think is clearly what happened:
> ...




not sure where inflation of a football falls (constant volume, isentropic, etc.) but for the sake of jockying around on a forum i figured constant volume was good enough. my thought was you could inflate that thing to 30 psi, and yeah you'd see some increase in volume, but a relatively negligible amount. especially when you consider we're really only talking about a range of +/- 2 psi.

_*nerdy high-five*_


----------



## matt267 PE (Jan 21, 2015)

If this is on the PE, I'll nail it.


----------



## Porter_ (Jan 21, 2015)

matt267 said:


> If this is on the PE, I'll nail it.




:rotflmao:


----------



## frazil (Jan 21, 2015)

matt267 said:


> I need a new sport to follow.
> 
> Go Bruins!!!


I think you're in the Depression stage: http://www.newyorker.com/news/sporting-scene/denial-deflategate-patriots-fans-stages-grief


----------



## matt267 PE (Jan 21, 2015)

I might watch the super bowl for the commercials.


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 21, 2015)




----------



## engineergurl (Jan 22, 2015)

frazil said:


> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> > I need a new sport to follow.
> ...




I think the Nascar- Football rotation is the best approach. Superbowl is always right before the Daytona 500 and although the seasons over lap, it's usually when one or the other is during a boring phase.


----------



## csb (Jan 22, 2015)

&gt;http://youtu.be/OTRmyXX6ipU

New Bad Lip Reading NFL!


----------



## Porter_ (Jan 22, 2015)

csb said:


> New Bad Lip Reading NFL!




:rotflmao:

every time. those get me every time. i absolutely lost it at the whole Cam Newton "once there was this prince and he came from like syria, okay...." thing. also lost it at Romo "oh there's fred. oh and phil."


----------



## csb (Jan 22, 2015)

The beat don't die in Bingotown!

I can only picture Tom Brady speaking like this.


----------



## matt267 PE (Jan 22, 2015)

Tom who?


----------



## Porter_ (Jan 22, 2015)

Belichick seemed sincere and credible in his press conference today.

Brady seemed moderately sincere and semi credible in his press conference today.

my official ruling on Deflategate: i don't give a shit any more. on to football! GO HAWKS!


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 22, 2015)

so what is this with the pro bowl this year? its like picking people for dodgeball in elementary school? (Fat kids and girls picked last)?


----------



## NJmike PE (Jan 22, 2015)




----------



## csb (Jan 22, 2015)

Road Guy said:


> so what is this with the pro bowl this year? its like picking people for dodgeball in elementary school? (Fat kids and girls picked last)?




How do you NOT pick fat kids for your D-line?


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 22, 2015)

they just wont be picked first...


----------



## P-E (Jan 23, 2015)

I'll be hiding out in the woods of NH until this all blows over/up.


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 23, 2015)

I'm to lazy to research it but I wonder what the patriots record is after one do their many "gates"? Maybe this was all done on purpose like an elaborate rouge. Deflate gate might be the "broken water purifier" on Midway.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jan 23, 2015)




----------



## Porter_ (Jan 23, 2015)




----------



## Road Guy (Jan 23, 2015)

I'm sure many of y'all have already seen this but this had me cracking up


----------



## MA_PE (Jan 23, 2015)

We've gone from "first world problems" to "first world crisis"


----------



## roadwreck (Jan 23, 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vd3D2gsPUR0


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 23, 2015)

I just read the funniest quote from Belichick "I have never in my professional career talk to a player or coach about football air pressure"


----------



## MA_PE (Jan 23, 2015)

Road Guy said:


> I just read the funniest quote from Belichick "I have never in my professional career talk to a player or coach about football air pressure"


I guess I don't see the humor so much as I see it's likely quite true. I can't see this as being a hot topic for coaches.


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 23, 2015)

Funny like I imagined him saying to himself " this is the dumbest thing I have ever had to say "

It's on the front page of the USA today and I laughed out loud when I read it ..,


----------



## Porter_ (Jan 23, 2015)

roadwreck said:


> Cialis


Haha I sent this to a buddy of mine. Just fantastic.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jan 23, 2015)

If the Pats win the Super Bowl:


----------



## envirotex (Jan 23, 2015)

Why Tom Brady doesn't doesn't really care.

View attachment 7101


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 23, 2015)

Ellen- are you smoking again?


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jan 24, 2015)

No matter who wins, just remember who's name is on the trophy and who he coached/came from.


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 26, 2015)

This is watch worthy! Especially the last minute...

http://youtu.be/2svKSuNk0Dk


----------



## matt267 PE (Jan 26, 2015)

Porter_ said:


> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> > Porter_ said:
> ...


did you convert the pressure to abs before running your numbers?


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jan 26, 2015)




----------



## matt267 PE (Jan 26, 2015)




----------



## NJmike PE (Jan 26, 2015)




----------



## Porter_ (Jan 27, 2015)

matt267 said:


> did you convert the pressure to abs before running your numbers?




you don't need to, we're comparing gauge pressure to gauge pressure. it's just a simple ratio for a constant volume process: P2 = P1(T2/T1). you have to use abs temp though (Rankine)


----------



## matt267 PE (Jan 27, 2015)

Porter_ said:


> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> > did you convert the pressure to abs before running your numbers?
> ...


I think pressure should be in absolute as is temp.

http://www.engineeringtoolbox.com/ideal-gas-law-d_157.html

http://hyperphysics.phy-astr.gsu.edu/hbase/kinetic/idegas.html


----------



## Porter_ (Jan 27, 2015)

matt267 said:


> I think pressure should be in absolute as is temp.
> 
> 
> http://www.engineeringtoolbox.com/ideal-gas-law-d_157.html
> ...




ah you are correct sir and that does affect the numbers. it's all moot though since the balls were tested at room temp.


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 27, 2015)




----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 27, 2015)

http://www.slate.com/articles/sports/sports_nut/2015/01/stats_show_the_new_england_patriots_became_nearly_fumble_proof_after_a_2006.html


----------



## Porter_ (Jan 27, 2015)

wilheldp_PE said:


> http://www.slate.com/articles/sports/sports_nut/2015/01/stats_show_the_new_england_patriots_became_nearly_fumble_proof_after_a_2006.html




interesting read.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jan 27, 2015)

Dont confuse things with facts and data. This is America where perception is everything and emotions rule.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 27, 2015)

Porter_ said:


> wilheldp_PE said:
> 
> 
> > http://www.slate.com/articles/sports/sports_nut/2015/01/stats_show_the_new_england_patriots_became_nearly_fumble_proof_after_a_2006.html
> ...




That's why I presented it without comment.


----------



## MA_PE (Jan 28, 2015)

http://q13fox.com/2015/01/27/report-under-inflated-balls-were-approved-by-refs-prior-to-afc-championship-game/


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 28, 2015)

It will be proven that Pete "the cheat" Carroll was really behind this. He had the balls deflated by the ball boy in the bathroom so that Belecheek would have to devote so much time to this...


----------



## Porter_ (Jan 28, 2015)

MA_PE said:


> http://q13fox.com/2015/01/27/report-under-inflated-balls-were-approved-by-refs-prior-to-afc-championship-game/




i think if this were the case, this whole thing would have been a non-issue and the story would have flamed out on day 1. i'm sure the first question in all this was to the refs: "did you check the ball pressure before the game?". if they had said "uh, shit. i guess we forgot that step." it would have been case closed.


----------



## MA_PE (Jan 28, 2015)

Disagree. I think they said to the refs "did you check the balls be fore the game?" and they said "yes". Then someone went and determined that the pressure was low. the refs then did not want to admit that they did not specifically check each ball with a pressure gage.

I also appears that there is no official "checklist" for the game balls. I'm sure the refs looked at them for imperfections and squeezed them to see if they had decent pressure and gave their stamp of approval. IMHO, it's what most reasonable folks would do. Of course that's all gonna change now. They should probably change the rule back to what it was before. everybody sues the same game ball...now it's non-issue.


----------



## csb (Jan 28, 2015)

> The National Football League (NFL) pays referees anywhere from $25,000 to $70,000 per season. When you consider that the league plays 16 games and referees are considered part-time employees, you get a better sense of the disparity. But do not feel so bad for them, not only are there only 16 games in the schedule, they also get one-week intervals.




I started to wonder how much I expected out of refs, so I looked up how much they are paid. If they ref all 16 games, that's $1562.50 to $4375 per game. I suppose I could expect them to squeeze some balls for that much. They should probably use a gentle caress and maybe hum against them for that kind of money.


----------



## Porter_ (Jan 28, 2015)

csb said:


> I started to wonder how much I expected out of refs, so I looked up how much they are paid. If they ref all 16 games, that's $1562.50 to $4375 per game. I suppose I could expect them to squeeze some balls for that much. They should probably use a gentle caress and maybe hum against them for that kind of money.




:rotflmao:


----------



## MA_PE (Jan 28, 2015)

"I suppose I could expect them to squeeze some balls for that much. They should probably use a gentle caress and maybe hum against them for that kind of money."

exactly but to expect them to blow each of the balls to a specific calibrated pressure would likely cost more.


----------



## envirotex (Jan 28, 2015)

I wonder if blown and calibrated balls would need to be stamped by an engineer.


----------



## NJmike PE (Jan 28, 2015)

I have nothing against properly blowing balls


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 28, 2015)

NJmike PE said:


> I have nothing against properly blowing balls




:ghey: Not that there's anything wrong with that...


----------



## csb (Jan 28, 2015)

envirotex said:


> I wonder if blown and calibrated balls would need to be stamped by an engineer.




There was a point during the PE exam where I was sure this was the depth section I was in.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Jan 28, 2015)

NJmike PE said:


> I have nothing against properly blowing balls


***comment withheld***


----------



## Supe (Jan 29, 2015)

csb said:


> envirotex said:
> 
> 
> > I wonder if blown and calibrated balls would need to be stamped by an engineer.
> ...




How far in were you before realizing you were balls deep?


----------



## NJmike PE (Jan 29, 2015)

http://sports.yahoo.com/news/deflate-gate-triggers-stat-spat-as-analysts-attempt-to-solve-why-patriots-don-t-fumble-003107565-nfl.html

how can you argue with an engineer...


----------



## csb (Jan 29, 2015)

Supe said:


> csb said:
> 
> 
> > envirotex said:
> ...




Question 1.


----------



## Porter_ (Jan 29, 2015)

NJmike PE said:


> http://sports.yahoo.com/news/deflate-gate-triggers-stat-spat-as-analysts-attempt-to-solve-why-patriots-don-t-fumble-003107565-nfl.html
> 
> how can you argue with an engineer...




maybe it's because i'm a numbers geek (as all of us here at EB are), but Warren Sharp's statistical findings are the most interesting aspect of this whole debacle. like the article says it doesn't conclusively prove wrongdoing but it sure as hell is interesting.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jan 29, 2015)

There's always the "correlation does not equate to causation" argument.


----------



## csb (Jan 30, 2015)




----------



## Porter_ (Jan 30, 2015)




----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jan 30, 2015)




----------



## knight1fox3 (Jan 30, 2015)

I have absolutely no interest in this game other than that I think the SB should always be on a Sat. instead of a Sun. night.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jan 30, 2015)

Sunday is the Sabbath. And for football. And Nascar. 'Merica


----------



## NJmike PE (Jan 30, 2015)




----------



## knight1fox3 (Jan 30, 2015)

Dexman PE PMP said:


> Sunday is the Sabbath. And for football. And Nascar. 'Merica


Regular season is fine. But for the biggest game of the year. Make it a Sat. so Sun. is reserved for rest/recovery. LOL


----------



## P-E (Jan 31, 2015)

Go Pats


----------



## knight1fox3 (Feb 1, 2015)




----------



## knight1fox3 (Feb 1, 2015)

And just sayin'.....

http://gnb.247sports.com/Bolt/Packers-QB-Aaron-Rodgers-named-NFL-MVP-35244348


----------



## matt267 PE (Feb 1, 2015)

The Super Bowl seems to be more about the commercials than the actual game.


----------



## Porter_ (Feb 1, 2015)

Game day! I'm so pumped, GO HAWKS!


----------



## P-E (Feb 1, 2015)

TD!


----------



## matt267 PE (Feb 1, 2015)

Boobs


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Feb 1, 2015)

So, if I pour a coke on my computer tomorrow, I'll have a great day???

Wonder if IT would feel the same.


----------



## NJmike PE (Feb 1, 2015)

Go giants


----------



## Porter_ (Feb 1, 2015)

I just can't understand that play call. Not at all.


----------



## P-E (Feb 1, 2015)

For you VTE


----------



## Flyer_PE (Feb 1, 2015)

Porter_ said:


> I just can't understand that play call. Not at all.




Me neither. Just hand it off to Lynch one more time.


----------



## frazil (Feb 1, 2015)

WhooHoo!!!!!


----------



## MA_PE (Feb 2, 2015)

[No message]


----------



## Supe (Feb 2, 2015)

Worst call in the history of NFL coaching. Really, you wanted to "waste a play"? Then take a f*cking knee, dipshit, because a wasted passing play STOPS THE F'ING CLOCK.

I don't care what ANYBODY says, you do not pass the ball when you have three attempts to have the best running back in the league fall forward for a yard. If you want to get cutesy, do some little run/pass option play on 4th down after you've already been stopped.


----------



## Road Guy (Feb 2, 2015)

I imagine some are feeling deflated this morning ?


----------



## Dark Knight (Feb 2, 2015)

Somewhere, wherever he is, VT is laughing out loud and saying...DEFLATE THIS SHERMAN!!!!!!!!!

Believe it or not I told my son Friday morning "The Pats are gong to win it for my friend". He asked me "What???" (he is a Seahawks fan). I told him to not to worry.


----------



## csb (Feb 2, 2015)

We rooted for the Patriots last night. I was a NE kid, so it's down deep in my soul. The game looked sad for awhile and then it looked spectacular.

And now that this nonsense is over:


----------



## Road Guy (Feb 2, 2015)

I started out rooting for the thugs but then I ended up pulling for the cheaters.


----------



## jeb6294 (Feb 2, 2015)

W



Supe said:


> Worst call in the history of NFL coaching. Really, you wanted to "waste a play"? Then take a f*cking knee, dipshit, because a wasted passing play STOPS THE F'ING CLOCK.
> 
> I don't care what ANYBODY says, you do not pass the ball when you have three attempts to have the best running back in the league fall forward for a yard. If you want to get cutesy, do some little run/pass option play on 4th down after you've already been stopped.


Well, first and goal on the 4 yard line he "only" got a 3 yard gain when everybody on the planet knew what was coming. Why would you possibly want to run it again?


----------



## engineergurl (Feb 2, 2015)

csb said:


> We rooted for the Patriots last night. I was a NE kid, so it's down deep in my soul. The game looked sad for awhile and then it looked spectacular.
> 
> And now that this nonsense is over:






don't you mean.... boogity, bogity?


----------



## csb (Feb 2, 2015)

That doesn't start until February 22.


----------



## snickerd3 (Feb 2, 2015)

the commercials sucked. if i wanted a bunch of public service annoucements i'd watch pbs.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Feb 2, 2015)

Didn't even watch the game. Star Trek was on instead.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Feb 2, 2015)

Supe said:


> Worst call in the history of NFL coaching. Really, you wanted to "waste a play"? Then take a f*cking knee, dipshit, because a wasted passing play STOPS THE F'ING CLOCK.
> 
> I don't care what ANYBODY says, you do not pass the ball when you have three attempts to have the best running back in the league fall forward for a yard. If you want to get cutesy, do some little run/pass option play on 4th down after you've already been stopped.


Couldn't have happened to a more dis-likable coach.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Feb 2, 2015)

snickerd3 said:


> the commercials sucked. if i wanted a bunch of public service annoucements i'd watch pbs.


Those were some of the most depressing commercials I have ever seen. According to those insurance commercials, we're all about to have our shit stolen and our kids die.


----------



## NJmike PE (Feb 2, 2015)

I didn't see much of the first half. I was busy getting drunk at the fire house


----------



## Flyer_PE (Feb 2, 2015)

snickerd3 said:


> the commercials sucked. if i wanted a bunch of public service annoucements i'd watch pbs.




Somebody needs to tell the marketing department at Nationwide that the idea is to get people to associate your products with positive things.


----------



## frazil (Feb 2, 2015)

We don't have cable, but we were able to stream the game live from NBC for free. :woot: But it meant we missed most of the national commercials and saw the same T-Mobile vulture commercial about 9 times.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Feb 2, 2015)

It was on NBC.


----------



## csb (Feb 2, 2015)




----------



## frazil (Feb 2, 2015)

Dexman PE PMP said:


> It was on NBC.




that's what I said? we don't have any tv at all, just internet. It was cool that we could stream it, but we just got the same 2-3 commercials over and over. Sounds like we didn't miss much...


----------



## engineergurl (Feb 2, 2015)

frazil said:


> Dexman PE PMP said:
> 
> 
> > It was on NBC.
> ...






city folk just don't get it


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Feb 2, 2015)

frazil said:


> Dexman PE PMP said:
> 
> 
> > It was on NBC.
> ...


Ah. I have rabbit ears and was able to watch it. Was just confused what "cable" had to do with it.


----------



## Road Guy (Feb 2, 2015)

Manzel enters Rehab today! I wonder how much guaranteed money the browns have wasted on this guy..

Another thing that has always bothered me, and I wish I had the time to look at the statistics. But related to head coach hiring.

&amp; I just want to say up front that I am neither a Seahawks or Pat’s fans so this question is just being asked for the sake of asking and not being asked an excuse for the Hawks 4th quarter defensive shortcomings.

So it was announced that Quinn is the new Falcons Head Coach today. How focused do you think he really was on this super bowl if a good deal of his brain was focused on what his next job is going to undertake, knowing it probably starts the day after the super bowl. I know you don’t ever want to “deny” someone the opportunity to be a Head Coach, but If I was a current Owner or Head Coach I wouldn’t want my staff interviewing for any jobs until after the super bowl. I don’t see what harm it would make if you told teams that you have to wait to interview prospective coaches who are still alive in the playoffs- I wouldn’t even let them interview during bye weeks cause you know it does have an impact on their phsyci.

This has always sort of bothered me over the years, I’d love to have the time to research this and see what percentage of teams whose “hot” assistant coach was in line to be the next head coach somewhere else and if their team won or lost the super bowl?


----------



## Porter_ (Feb 2, 2015)

yeah that would be interesting to look at Road Guy. i'm sure his head was partially on his next position in Atlanta. i don't know if that affected the game at all though. one thing i do know, the seahawks had absolutely no answer to those swing passes to Vareen.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Feb 2, 2015)

Most teams prohibit their coaching staff from interviewing until after their season is complete.


----------



## Dark Knight (Feb 2, 2015)

Dexman PE PMP said:


> Most teams prohibit their coaching staff from interviewing until after their season is complete.




That is how it should be.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Feb 2, 2015)

Dexman PE PMP said:


> frazil said:
> 
> 
> > Dexman PE PMP said:
> ...


I was wondering the same. Doesn't everyone have a set of rabbit ears packed away in the basement somewhere? LOL


----------



## Road Guy (Feb 2, 2015)

I don't think its a team decision, I think the League says that Assistant Coaches can interview for a position if its a promotion during the bye week (which is when Quinn interviewed) But that no other interviews are allowed after the division round. However you know that phone calls happen, and distractions occur..


----------



## engineergurl (Feb 2, 2015)

knight1fox3 said:


> Dexman PE PMP said:
> 
> 
> > frazil said:
> ...




We have some but depending on where you live, they don't always work...


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Feb 2, 2015)

I call shenanigans. If they work in Wisconsin for Fox, they should work anywhere.


----------



## frazil (Feb 2, 2015)

engineergurl said:


> knight1fox3 said:
> 
> 
> > Dexman PE PMP said:
> ...




We don't have any, but I'm not sure they would work. The network stations are broadcast from somewhere about 2 hours away and we live in a bowl, surrounded by hills and trees. I haven't used an antenna since I was in high school and we had to turn a big dial thing to make one of the 3 stations we could get come in. Is it still like that?


----------



## Road Guy (Feb 2, 2015)

no they are all digital these days, and areas outside of the flatlands (hills and trees) they don't work so well...

I had one in Atlanta that got next to nothing but here I can get TV all the way to Wyoming (since its so flat and there are very little trees). I use it in my garage for football and it works really well,

If I had the time I would rig up my tv to swtich to the digital antenna for football games since the picture is 100X better. But most of the good games are usually on ESPN


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Feb 2, 2015)

^^^ ESPN only shows Monday Night Football, and this year's games weren't that good.


----------



## Road Guy (Feb 2, 2015)

your forget that for some of us there are other football games that are played on Saturday and Thursdays...


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Feb 2, 2015)

This is f'ed up:


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Feb 2, 2015)

Road Guy said:


> your forget that for some of us there are other football games that are played on Saturday and Thursdays...


It's called "practice"


----------



## NJmike PE (Feb 2, 2015)




----------



## Road Guy (Feb 2, 2015)

so maybe we can all research teams we know..

in 2011 then OC Mike Malarkey led the Falcons to a first round playoff loss versus the 49'ers before becoming the Jag's HC


----------



## knight1fox3 (Feb 3, 2015)

Banned Bud Light commercial. This should be right up RG's alley.

&gt;https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3mNjTO0agJ0


----------



## Supe (Feb 4, 2015)

And as though the Browns weren't bad enough, Josh Gordon is done.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Feb 4, 2015)

What about "crowd noise Gate"? Apparently it didn't help them. LOL

http://sports.yahoo.com/news/blank-says-falcons-wrong-add-fake-crowd-noise-195550967--nfl.html


----------



## P-E (Feb 4, 2015)

Near the office.


----------



## Dark Knight (Feb 4, 2015)

power-engineer said:


> image.jpg
> 
> Near the office.


Is the bus moving or are the tires deflated?


----------



## matt267 PE (Feb 4, 2015)

they're deflated because it's cold outside.


----------



## P-E (Feb 4, 2015)

Dark Knight said:


> power-engineer said:
> 
> 
> > image.jpg
> ...


The crowd was large/drunk enough to push the duck boats if we had to.


----------



## MA_PE (Feb 4, 2015)

How was the commute in/out of town? Nice walk?


----------



## P-E (Feb 4, 2015)

MA_PE said:


> How was the commute in/out of town? Nice walk?





MA_PE said:


> How was the commute in/out of town? Nice walk?


It was easy getting in on the commuter rail this morning. Finally my train wasn't cancelled. The walk across town was okay too. Very crowded around park st and at gov't center around lunch time.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Feb 25, 2015)

What?!?!?

http://espn.go.com/nfl/story/_/id/12382726/green-bay-packers-continue-makeover-linebacker-cut-aj-hawk



> The Packers' overhaul at inside linebacker continued Wednesday with the release of A.J. Hawk, one of the longest-tenured players on their defense.


----------



## Road Guy (Feb 25, 2015)

They probably need the money so Clay Matthews can buy some more air conditioner


----------



## knight1fox3 (Feb 25, 2015)

Dexman PE PMP said:


> What?!?!?
> 
> http://espn.go.com/nfl/story/_/id/12382726/green-bay-packers-continue-makeover-linebacker-cut-aj-hawk
> 
> ...


Meh...he wasn't exactly doing bad but he also hasn't been very noticeable the past couple seasons.


----------



## Supe (Feb 26, 2015)

Send him to the Jets! Hawk is a beast.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Feb 26, 2015)

I will say he was never injured and a good team captain. Has a Super Bowl victory under his belt too. Listening to the radio this morning and apparently he parted on good terms w/ the Pack and understands it's all about business. I can see him being inducted into the HoF much later after he retires.


----------



## Supe (Feb 26, 2015)

Hell, they act like he's a so-so player. He's the frickin' all time leader in tackles for GB...


----------



## Porter_ (Mar 10, 2015)

good news


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Mar 10, 2015)

This is the 2014 thread. Previous post will be disregarded.


----------



## Porter_ (Mar 10, 2015)

disregard the disregarding of the previous post referencing the previous post.


----------



## Supe (Mar 11, 2015)

Didn't see one, so NFL 2015 thread has been started.


----------

